# Ulduar-Nerf



## askmike (29. April 2009)

Ulduar

    * Pure Saronite mining nodes have temporarily been disable in Ulduar and will return in the future.
    * The Ignis the Furnace Master encounter has received the following changes: The interrupt effect and duration of the damage from Flame Jets has been reduced, the damage from the Slag pot has been reduced, the number of Heat stacks needed to transform an Iron Construct into a Molten state has been reduced, the base melee damage done by Ignis has been reduced, and the damage bonus Ignis receives from Strength of the Creator has been slightly increased.
    * The Assault Bots on the Mimiron encounter will now attack faster, in turn they will do less damage per hit.
    * The XT-002 Deconstructor encounter has received the following changes: The duration of Tympanic Trantrum has been reduced, the timer for XT-002 to hit berserk has been increased, the damage of Light Bomb has been reduced, the effect radius of Light Bomb has been reduced, and the health of XM-024 Pummeler has been reduced.
    * The aggro radius for several trash mobs before General Vezax has been reduced and the health has been reduced on Void Beasts and Faceless Horrors.
    * The Kologarn encounter has received the following changes: The damage of Stone Grip has been reduced, the amount of time to break someone out from the right hand has been increased, the radius and damage of Rumble has been reduced, and the damage of Focused Eyebeam has been reduced.
    * The Assembly of Iron encounter has received the following changes: The damage of Rune of Death has been reduced, the damage of Chain Lightning has been reduced, and the damage of Lightning Whirl has been reduced.​
Nachdem wir am Monag 4 Stunden am Deconstructor gewiped sind fasse ich das mal positiv auf!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

Leider... naja dann haben wir Heiler ein bisschen weniger zu tun, aber sonst ändert sich nix.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. April 2009)

Ganz ehrlich.....ich finds sowas zu dem Zeitpunkt schon schade :-(


----------



## Kayzu (29. April 2009)

Nunja, also wenn ihr nur 4 Stunden gewhiped seid, finde ich noch lange keinen Nerf gerechtfertigt.
Früher in AQ40 oder Naxx 40 sind wir 4 x die Woche 4 Stunden an Bossen gewhiped mit kompletten Tränken und Buffs was es damals gab.

Wenn ne Gilde einigermassen gut ist wird se den Boss auch bezwingen, wenns die Elitegilden auf anhieb schaffen.

Muss man halt auch mal 2 Tage opfern bis er liegt.
Natürlich ist die Motivation nichtmehr so hoch wenn man dauern whiped aber am Schluss macht einen der Erfolg umso glücklicher.

Leider ist es mittlerweile so dass nach dem 5 mal der Boss liegen muss sonst wird gleich die Schwierigkeitsschraube gelockert und dann sind es einfach nur noch Farmencounter.
Soooo langweilig


----------



## Demitrius (29. April 2009)

da haben die ganzen Jammerlappen im offiziellen Forum mal wieder bekommen was sie wollten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich kappiers einfach net das es immer Freeloot geben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (29. April 2009)

Oh Mann, reicht es nicht dass man im 10er mehrere Bosse im First Try legt, und im 25er mindestens 3 neue Bosse pro ID schafft ?
Warum setzen sie die Bosse nicht gleich auf freundlich und versenden die Epics per Post !? Dann können sich selbst die unfähigsten Spieler das wipen ersparen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (29. April 2009)

Der XT nerf ist stark übertrieben, den Enrage hoch zu setzen hätte schon gereicht (damit man sauberere Bomben kann)
der Kologarn wipe ist gerechtfertig, der Encounter mit Ihm ist sehr Glückabhängig.

Insgesammt Schade, aber was solls :>


----------



## Sir Wagi (29. April 2009)

Fand den Schwierigkeitsgrad eigentlich echt nice ...
Aber da war das Gejammer wohl wieder zu gross -.- ...

Hab atm im 25 die ersten 7 Bosse down, ging auch ohne Nerf ^^
Hmm, naja ...

In 1-2 Monaten wird das bestimmt dann wieder so runtergepatched sein, dass man Ulduar25 an einem Sonntag nachmittags mit Randoms ohne TS cleart ...

Blizz, that´s Shizz ^^


----------



## pandur0815 (29. April 2009)

Ich finde es auch schade, und wir sind beim letzten 25er auch 3 Stunden lang an XT gewiped.

Aber wir wurden mit jedem Versuch besser und es hat spaß gemacht endlich wieder an einem Boss rumzuarbeiten, zu wipen, zu analysieren, was neues zu probieren, etc. Letztendlich war er auf 17% runter, noch ein bisschen und er liegt.


Wieso nerft Blizz einen Raid nach nichtmal 4 Wochen Spielzeit schon wieder in Grund und Boden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (29. April 2009)

askmike schrieb:


> Nachdem wir am Monag 4 Stunden am Deconstructor gewiped sind fasse ich das mal positiv auf!



Du musst aber auch damit rechnen, dass das nicht jeder so sieht.
Zu denen gehöre ich auch...


----------



## Lari (29. April 2009)

Gestern Ignis zu 9. gemacht. Nerf absolut ungerechtfertigt.
Das gleiche gilt für Emalon.
7 Bosse haben wir bisher in Ulduar legen können, 6 werden generft. Ist schon traurig, vor allem da wir nicht unbedingt Core-Spieler sind.


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

ist doch bescheuert echt lol

man macht leichte bosse nun noch einfacher oh man gurken echt


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Nunja, also wenn ihr nur 4 Stunden gewhiped seid, finde ich noch lange keinen Nerf gerechtfertigt.
> Früher in AQ40 oder Naxx 40 sind wir 4 x die Woche 4 Stunden an Bossen gewhiped mit kompletten Tränken und Buffs was es damals gab.
> 
> Wenn ne Gilde einigermassen gut ist wird se den Boss auch bezwingen, wenns die Elitegilden auf anhieb schaffen.
> ...



Ich finde Raids sollen sehr einfach sein. So aussagen wie dann soll man halt öfters online kommen usw finde ich übertrieben.

Erstens nicht jeder hat jeden Tag zeit um zu raiden. Zweitens wenn man raidet und ständig wipet darf man hohe tränkekosten und Repkosten zahlen. Wenn jetzt einer herkommt, na und dann zahl ich locker weg, sollte man auch mal denken was mit leuten ist nicht nicht jeden tag paar stunden online sind.

Ich finde Raids sollen einfach sein und auch schnell gehen. Wenn euch allen der schwierigkeitsgrad nervt dann hört einfach auf mit WoW zu spielen. Wie das wollt ihr nicht? Tja dann verstehe ich euer Problem nicht. Ich spiele keine Spiele die mir zu langweilig sind usw.

Blizz macht das gut so wie WoW zur Zeit ist.


----------



## advanced08 (29. April 2009)

blubb erst schreien die alle nach nerf dann schreien alle das ulduar zu einfach ist =X


----------



## Wnsgames (29. April 2009)

Warum in englisch wenns das ganze auch in deutsch gibt?

29/04/2009

    * „Reine Saronitablagerungen“ in Ulduar wurden vorübergehend abgeschaltet und werden in der Zukunft zurückkehren.

    * Die Effektivität des Priesterzaubers „Ghotteshymne“ wurde verringert.

    * Das Priestertalent „Seelenwehr“ reduziert die Manakosten von „Machtwort: Schild“ nun um 15% statt 30%. Die Beschreibung des Talents wird zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt aktualisiert.

    * Die Glyphe „Massenbannung“ wird die Kosten des Zaubers nur noch um 35% reduzieren.

    * Der Zauber und die Abklingzeit von „Frühlingsblumen“ wird nicht mehr ausgelöst, wenn der Effekt bereits auf dem Ziel aktiv ist.

    * Der Bedrohungsradius mehrerer normaler Gegner vor General Vezax wurde verkleinert und die Lebenspunkte der Leerbiester und der gesichtslosen Schrecken wurden reduziert.

    * Die Angriffsbots in der Begegnung mit Mimiron werden schneller angreifen, verursachen dafür aber weniger Schaden pro Treffer.

    * An der Begegnung mit Emalon, dem Sturmwächter wurden folgende Änderungen vorgenommen: Die Lebenspunkte der Sturmdiener wurden verringert und Emalons Kettenblitzzauber trifft nur noch eine beschränkte Anzahl an Spielern.

    * An der Begegnung mit Ignis, dem Meister des Eisenwerks wurden folgende Änderungen vorgenommen: Der Unterbrechen-Effekt und der Schaden der „Flammenstrahlen“ und der Schaden des Schlackentopfs wurden verringert. Es werden weniger Aufladungen von „Hitze“ benötigt, um ein „Eisernes Konstrukt“ in den geschmolzenen Zustand zu versetzen. Der Schadensbonus, den Ignis von „Stärke des Schöpfers“ erhält, wurde leicht erhöht und sein Nahkampf-Grundschaden wurde gesenkt.

    * An der Begegnung mit dem XT-002 Dekonstruktor wurden folgende Änderungen vorgenommen: Die Dauer von „Betäubender Koller“ wurde verkürzt, die Zeitspanne bevor XT-002 zum Berserker wird wurde verlängert, der Wirkungsradius von „Lichtbombe“ wurde erhöht und die Lebenspunkte des „XM-024 Verprüglers“ wurden verringert.

    * An der Begegnung mit Kologarn wurden die folgenden Änderungen vorgenommen: Der Schaden von „Steinerner Griff“ wurde verringert, die Zeit um einen Mitspieler aus der rechten Hand zu befreien wurde erhöht, der Schaden von „Geröll“ und von „Fokussierter Augenstrahl“ wurde reduziert.

    * An der Begegnung mit der Versammlung des Eisens wurden folgende Änderungen vorgenommen: Der Schaden der „Rune des Todes“, „Kettenblitzschlag“ und „Blitzschlagwirbel“ wurde reduziert.


Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...34812&sid=3


----------



## Thunderlol (29. April 2009)

Wir haben 11/14 down und das zwar mit ein paar Wipes aber das gehört dazu.... Nerfs völlig ungerechtfertigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (29. April 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> blubb erst schreien die alle nach nerf dann schreien alle das ulduar zu einfach ist =X



Ich habe vor allem bisher noch keinen einzigen nach nem nerf schreien hören, das ist das seltsame .. nichtmal die schlechtesten Raidgilden bei uns auf dem Server haben sich bisher beschwert, auch wenn sie noch kaum was geschafft haben. 
Eigentlich sind alle froh, das sie mal nen bisschen was machen dürfen. Oo


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Wnsgames schrieb:


> 29/04/2009
> 
> * Die Effektivität des Priesterzaubers „Ghotteshymne“ wurde verringert.





wtf?

scheiss heuler echt mein gott echt zum kotzen lol

der baby patch von heute ist ja mal scheise


----------



## Sir Wagi (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich finde Raids sollen einfach sein und auch schnell gehen. Wenn euch allen der schwierigkeitsgrad nervt dann hört einfach auf mit WoW zu spielen. Wie das wollt ihr nicht? Tja dann verstehe ich euer Problem nicht. Ich spiele keine Spiele die mir zu langweilig sind usw.


Tja, was man langweilig findet, bleibt einem selbst überlassen ...
Ich würds langweilig finden, jeden Raid auf Farmstatus zu haben ...


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

schade, schade

dabei war Ulduar vor diesem Patch genau die Richtige mischung

Aber wenn die Bosso so generft worden sind wirkt sich das auch auf den "Hardmode" aus? dass währe dann richtig blöd und würde das gewisse etwas nehmen wenn man es sich schn selbst schwerer machen darf was dann im endefekt wieder einfacher ist.


----------



## computerblicker (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wtf?
> 
> scheiss heuler echt mein gott echt zum kotzen lol
> 
> der baby patch von heute ist ja mal scheise


Wundert dich das echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Spiel selber nen recht ordentlichen Holypriest und die Gotteshymne war schon recht OP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war mir ja egal, war ja geil, aber das es generft wird war klar.

Zu Ulduar sag ich aber nich viel, klar isses schwer, aber es is schaffbar, brauche se nich wieder drann rumdoktorn.

Aber is eben schwer es allenr echt zu machen, andererseits muss ich auch sagen das ein Casualgamer kein "full 219+" tragen muss *lol*


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. April 2009)

Kann man nach diesem Patch dann
auch mit schlechterem Equip rein oder
wird das nur einfacher?


----------



## Basle (29. April 2009)

Wurde der XT nicht schon letzte woche genervt? Da ich erst eine ID habe, weis ich es nur vom hörensagen das er mal 6 Mio hp hatte und nun 4 mio (auch die Schrottbots haben angeblich weniger hp). Meine Gruppe ist an dem "damals" 4 stunden gewipet und haben ihn Sonntag im first Try gepackt (im 10er) und wir sind wahrlcih keine eingespielte Truppe (was man an ignis gemerkt hatte ;-)) Also warum wird der nochmal genervt? Wir sind Sonntag immer wieder an Ignis gewhipt weil wir noch nicht die perfekte Taktik für unsere Gruppe gefunden hatten. Nun wird er auch gebervt. Finde ich schade, da wir nun ne Taktik herausgefunden haben um ihn zu legen, doch wenn er genervt wird, ist doch das erfolgserlebnis hinüber (so sehe ich das zumindest).

Bei den anderen Bossen kann ich nix zu sagen, da ich die noch nicht gesehen habe. Ich finde es gut wenn es bissl schwerer ist. Nicht zu leicht das man da brainafk durch kann wie teilweise in naxx aber auch net so schwer das man da 10 mal whipt und kein land sieht. Wenn man in jedem Try sieht das man besser wird ist das doch tausendmal besser als ihn beim first try zu legen. 

So viel zu meiner Meinung


----------



## advanced08 (29. April 2009)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor allem bisher noch keinen einzigen nach nem nerf schreien hören, das ist das seltsame .. nichtmal die schlechtesten Raidgilden bei uns auf dem Server haben sich bisher beschwert, auch wenn sie noch kaum was geschafft haben.
> Eigentlich sind alle froh, das sie mal nen bisschen was machen dürfen. Oo



huh stimmt hast recht das war ja umgekehrt die die nicht mal naxx clear haben whinen das ulduar zu leicht ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich finde Raids sollen sehr einfach sein. So aussagen wie dann soll man halt öfters online kommen usw finde ich übertrieben.
> 
> Erstens nicht jeder hat jeden Tag zeit um zu raiden. Zweitens wenn man raidet und ständig wipet darf man hohe tränkekosten und Repkosten zahlen. Wenn jetzt einer herkommt, na und dann zahl ich locker weg, sollte man auch mal denken was mit leuten ist nicht nicht jeden tag paar stunden online sind.
> 
> ...


Dazu muss ich wiedderum sagen wenn dir wow zu schwer ist dann hör auf mit wow.
Man muss nicht alles sehen .
Habe noch nicht mal Naxx clear 10/25 aber das ist mir egal das wird noch kommen.
Mit jedem mal wenn ich reingehe werde ich besser und besser und die anderen auch egal ob random oder gilde.
Wenn dann mal alles passt dann liegen die Bosse und jeder kann sich über loot freuen.


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

computerblicker schrieb:


> Wundert dich das echt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da steht halt nichtmal wieviel das ding nun heilt

also wieviel % weniger 

und sieht halt shceise aus gleich mal 3 priester nerfs ^^


----------



## Shrimp (29. April 2009)

mir ist ulduar als 78er auch schon zu schwer.. ^^
freu mich auf jeden nörf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich finde Raids sollen sehr einfach sein......



1) reingehen
2) looten
3) rausgehen

so in etwa? und zwischendurch mal gähnen, da es keine Herausforderung mehr ist? 
Am besten wieder alles zusammenziehen und bomben, Bosse inklusive...

Ein Traum -.- das hatten wir doch schonmal oder?

Wipen gehört einfach dazu und das sollte auch so sein. Mit besser werdendem Equip wird es auf kurz oder lang sowieso einfacher, aber dann hat man sich das erspielt. 

Und wieso sollen alle mit Wow aufhören? Ich mein warum sollen gute Spieler das Handtuch werfen, weil es zu einfach ist? Warum hören nicht die anderen auf, denen es zu schwer ist? oder nicht die Zeit finden? 

Kann man alles drehen wie man will. Meinetwegen kann jeder alles sehen, aus diesem Grund gibt es schließlich  jede Raidinstanz im 10er-Modus. 

Dennoch sollte man wenigstens ein bisschen zeit dafür investieren. Von nichts kommt nichts. 

Zumindest sollte es so sein, aber davon abgesehen denke ich nicht, dass dieser erneute Nerv etwas daran ändert. dass es genug Leute gibt, die trotzdem Schwierigkeiten haben.


----------



## askmike (29. April 2009)

Wnsgames schrieb:


> Warum in englisch wenns das ganze auch in deutsch gibt?
> ...
> * An der Begegnung mit dem XT-002 Dekonstruktor wurden folgende Änderungen vorgenommen: Die Dauer von „Betäubender Koller“ wurde verkürzt, die Zeitspanne bevor XT-002 zum Berserker wird wurde verlängert, *der Wirkungsradius von „Lichtbombe“ wurde erhöht* und die Lebenspunkte des „XM-024 Verprüglers“ wurden verringert.
> ...





> the effect radius of Light Bomb has been *reduced*


und deswegen ziehe ich das englische original vor, damit sowas nicht passiert!

btw...ich habe auch nicht nach einem nerv geschriehen, aber dauerwipen frustet schon sehr und unsere gruppe (keine randoms sondern raidbündnis) ist fast komplett naxx25 equipt.


----------



## Jalandir (29. April 2009)

Wir haben seit gestern auch 7 Bosse down und ich finds irgendwie schade.
Meiner Meninung haben die den Schwierigkeitsgrad ziemlich gut erraten, obwohl z.B. Auriaya nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung war.
Unsere Gruppe ist überwiegend 10er equippt, also braucht man nicht unbedingt Naxx 25er Equip um das zu schaffen.

Erst mal schauen wie sich die Änderungen auswirken.


----------



## obi-wan (29. April 2009)

askmike schrieb:


> Ulduar
> 
> Nachdem wir am Monag 4 Stunden am Deconstructor gewiped sind fasse ich das mal positiv auf!​




Ich finde es schade, dass es nun schon wieder genervt wird ... aber es muss ja auch jeder einzelne Level 80 Char die Ini clear haben.

Muss man nicht verstehen.


Lg

Faenis​


----------



## Martel (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich finde Raids sollen sehr einfach sein. So aussagen wie dann soll man halt öfters online kommen usw finde ich übertrieben.
> 
> Erstens nicht jeder hat jeden Tag zeit um zu raiden. Zweitens wenn man raidet und ständig wipet darf man hohe tränkekosten und Repkosten zahlen. Wenn jetzt einer herkommt, na und dann zahl ich locker weg, sollte man auch mal denken was mit leuten ist nicht nicht jeden tag paar stunden online sind.
> 
> ...




Naja, schaumal ich bin auch nur sehr sehr selten Online. Aber das Raid einfach sein sollen finde ich ist falsch. Warum? Bis ich den Content sehe ist der Contet durch das EQ der anderen Einfacher geworden. Und warum den Leuten den Spaß nehmen. 

Von mir aus kann der Raid Content schön knackig bleiben.


----------



## VallovShatt (29. April 2009)

Ich geb zu dass es einen manchmal schon nerven kann wenn man versucht und versucht und sich dann doch die Verbesserung erst gar nicht oder nur wirklich sehr zäh bemerkbar machte. Aber wenn die Bosse dann tot sind ist das so schön. Man weiß man hat was geschafft weil man gut is und nicht weils jeder kann der grad 80 geworden ist und mit grün-blauem equip rumlatscht.

Wenn jetz wieder alles leicht ist kommen die ersten heulsusen nächste Woche ihnen sei ja so entsetzlich langweilig. Weiß nicht warum Blizzard immer auf die Faulpelze hören muss.


----------



## computerblicker (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> da steht halt nichtmal wieviel das ding nun heilt
> 
> also wieviel % weniger
> 
> und sieht halt shceise aus gleich mal 3 priester nerfs ^^


Wir Holys waren einfach zu OP *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schau mir das später ma an, so schlimm wirds schon nich sein.

@XT-002
Als Ulduar live ging hatten wir damals den Boss 2s vor Enrage down.
Dann kam 3.1.1 dann lag er beim ersten Try und nu wird er noch einfacher 
Is man wenigstens schon schneller weiter hinten in dem riesen Ding, man weiß ja was man geschafft hat...


----------



## Ellesime (29. April 2009)

Ist doch nix Neues mehr.Die Topgilden sind durch also packen die jetz die Nerfkeule aus.Das läuft doch seit BC schon so.


----------



## Pcasso (29. April 2009)

es wurde viel geweint, der nerv kommt.
ulduar wird einfacher...und nochmal einfacher....die leute kommen fast problem los durch und dann wird geweint "der content ist zu einfach" mimimi....

naja...ich spiel wow weils mir spass macht und wenn gerad was zu einfach oder zu schwer ist ist mir egal.

gibts eigentlich mehr mit meiner einstellung, das das nicht alles scheisse ist was blizzard macht, weil blizzard meiner meinung nach nur probiert es allen recht zu machen? und desshalb dann einiges vermurkst ist?!?!?


----------



## Lari (29. April 2009)

@ Natsumee:
Gotteshymne heilte bei mir, wenn ich Shadow gespecced und equipped war in den zehn Sekunden für 100k in etwa. Und die 100k gingen ja sogar noch auf die Raidmitglieder mit dem niedrigsten Leben in Reichweite. Als Holy kommt da bestimmt nochmal eine ordentliche Menge Heal mehr drauf. Der Nerf ist völlig gerechtfertigt, auch wenn ich es schade finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War ein schöner O Shit Button für das Beben vom Konstruktor bzw. bei Hodirs gefrorenen Schlägen. Ich denke aber auch, dass der Spell selbst nach dem Nerf ziemlich gut bleiben wird.


----------



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

> Ich finde Raids sollen sehr einfach sein. So aussagen wie dann soll man halt öfters online kommen usw finde ich übertrieben.
> 
> Erstens nicht jeder hat jeden Tag zeit um zu raiden. Zweitens wenn man raidet und ständig wipet darf man hohe tränkekosten und Repkosten zahlen. Wenn jetzt einer herkommt, na und dann zahl ich locker weg, sollte man auch mal denken was mit leuten ist nicht nicht jeden tag paar stunden online sind.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass das mit der Einführung von 10er und 25er Inni's vom Tisch wäre: 10er = Casual / 25er = core.
Ich fand Ulduar so wie es war (von der Schwierigkeit) perfekt. Kein durchrushen aber auch keine Verzweiflung da man langsam Vorran gekommen ist.

Von mir aus können sie die 10er Version nerfen ich verstehe ja das jeder den Content sehen will. 
Aber bitte, bitte lasst die Schraubfinger von der 25er Version.


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

wir sind gestern rein und haben council und den riesen typen da (der der die läute zerquetscht) down gemacht und haben den zum ersten mal versucht (council im dritten try down und der nadere irgendwie im 8 oder so)

also so schwer ist ulduar auch nicht vorallem die ersten 6 bosse -.-"


----------



## Rygel (29. April 2009)

kein plan ob die änderungen die bosskämpfe jetzt sooo sehr erleichern. für mich persönlich dürfte ulduar gern ein wenig leichter sein, denn ich gehe nur 1 - 2 mal die woche raiden. ich wüsste schon gern bei welchem boss sich die spielerschaft im durchschnitt grad befindet. daran könnte man am ehesten fest machen ob die instanz zu schwer/leicht ist. fest steht: ist sie zu leicht stehen in 4 wochen die guten gilden gelangweilt und arbeitssuchend da, ist sie zu schwer geben die schlechteren gilden frustiert auf, haben aber ebenfalls keine neuen inhalte (nachdem man sie aber erst per easy-naxx in den endcontent "gelockt" hat).

wer jetzt schreibt "dann müssen die guten/schlechten gilden halt aufhören mit spielen", hat s nicht gerafft! blizz möchte sicher nicht das irgendwer aufhört. von daher sind nachhaltige änderungen mMn schon angebracht; ob das immer auf reaktionen aus den foren oder eigenen erkenntnissen beruht sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## TBrain (29. April 2009)

Macht Hard-Modes. Fast alle Bosse haben einen. Man muss ihn nur nutzen. Die wurden sogar schwerer gemacht, letzte Woche.


----------



## Leonalis (29. April 2009)

Ähm naja

Ich frag jetzt mal ganz dumm. Wo ist hier der nerf?

Mimiron:
- Bots machen weniger schaden hauen aber schneller zu. Für mich kein nerf der dmg bleibt gleich
Emalon:
- Weniger leben die adds. Ok das ist ein Nerf
Ignis:
- Weniger hoher Stack der adds benötig. *der Debuff auf Ignis was er mehrschaden macht aber erhöht*
- Schadensverringerung | das ist nicht wirklich ein nerf sondern man merkt das man ihn zu hoch angesetzt hat.
XT:
- Kollerreduzierung
- Enrageerhöhung
+Lichtbombenradius wurde erhöht
- Lebenspunkte verringerung der adds

weiter geh ich jetzt nicht lesen und verstehen könnt ihr es selber


Ein Nerf heisst ganz klar. Wir schwächen was ab

Optimieren heisst. Wir reduzieren etwas aber machen gleichzeitig was schwerer


Also bitte hört auf von Nerf zu reden.


----------



## birdra (29. April 2009)

also ich bin mit meinem raid damals gern 2 wochen an leo in SSC gewiped. das selbe gilt für MH und alle andren inis. ich hab kein prob damit dass raidinis später generft werden wenn neuer content da ist, damit andere spieler aufschließen. aber 1-2 wochen nach dem release der ini is das lächerlich. wozu wiped man rum wenns ne woche später wieder generft wird..das is einfach nur frustrierend.
@über mir: lies die englischen patchnotes, das hat mal wieder wer falsch übersetzt. lichtbombenradius ist verringert.

achja. hooray emalon random geht wieder. t8.5 für ALLE YES


----------



## zadros (29. April 2009)

ich wünschte ich würde endlich mal überhaupt die 80er heroics von innen sehen, aber ich hab keine lust mit zufallsgruppen rein zu gehen und gilden, die gildengruppen haben interessieren sich leider größtenteils nicht für Furor Krieger

Aber so einen nerf finde ich dämlich, wenn man eben nicht so viel zeit und fähigkeit hat für einen encounter sollte man nicht auchnoch trotzdem die items bekommen, weil es wieder einfacher gemacht wird.

Ich hab keine epics aber das steht mir auch nicht zu, immerhin bin ich wenig spieler ...


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> ich wünschte ich würde endlich mal überhaupt die 80er heroics von innen sehen, aber ich hab keine lust mit zufallsgruppen rein zu gehen und gilden, die gildengruppen haben interessieren sich leider größtenteils nicht für Furor Krieger



Geh doch mit Rnd Gruppen.
Mache ich auch imemr und klappt wunderbar.

Und benehmen sich auch entsprechend.


----------



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

> Macht Hard-Modes. Fast alle Bosse haben einen. Man muss ihn nur nutzen. Die wurden sogar schwerer gemacht, letzte Woche.


'

Hardmodes sind so sinnlos wie ne Kaffemaschine in der Sahara. Ich mein, wenn ich in ne Schlägerei verwickelt werde und 2 Typen auf mich zukommen, beleidige ich doch auch nicht 3 "Zuschauer" um's n bissl schwerer zu haben. 

"Töte xy in weniger als xy Minuten" was übersetzt soviel bedeutet wie: Hau einfach alles raus und scheiß dabei auf nerfige Dinge wie Aggro und Healhelp. 
Oder: "Töte xy wärend der Schlachtzug debuff xy hat" = Töte den Boss und verzichte dabei auf unwichtige Spielereien wie decurse. 

Ich hätte viel viel lieber ein Hardmode den man so einstellen kann wie 10er/25er. Die Bosse dürfen danach mehr Hp haben, mehr zuschlagen oder eine weitere bisher unbekannte Phase haben aber doch bitte nicht so einen Schwachsinn alá "Verzichte auf Sachen, die früher einen Raid ausgemacht haben wie Cc, Aggro, Support"


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Die Bosse dürfen danach mehr Hp haben, mehr zuschlagen oder eine weitere bisher unbekannte Phase haben



Das ist doch bei den Hardmodes so...


----------



## Lari (29. April 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Ähm naja
> 
> Ich frag jetzt mal ganz dumm. Wo ist hier der nerf?
> 
> ...


Jop, da hast du recht.


> Emalon:
> - Weniger leben die adds. Ok das ist ein Nerf


- Chainlightning hat nun eine maximal "Überspring-Zahl"
Den hast du vergessen. Eigentlich solte die Devise lauten: Ihr kriegt euch nicht aufgestellt? Tjoa, dann werdet ihr so lange wipen müssen, bis ihr das schafft. Vor allem im 10er kein Problem. Emalon Nerf ist absolut unberechtigt.


> Ignis:
> - Weniger hoher Stack der adds benötig. *der Debuff auf Ignis was er mehrschaden macht aber erhöht*
> - Schadensverringerung | das ist nicht wirklich ein nerf sondern man merkt das man ihn zu hoch angesetzt hat.


Der Schaden war nicht zu hoch, eure Heiler anscheinend nur zu schlecht. Was macht denn wirklich Schaden? Feuerlanze maximal 50% bei allen Spielern, bei 3 Heiler absolut gegenheilbar. Der Topf? Da reicht ein Priester, um den am Leben zu halten. Was gibt es noch? Hm, nüschts?
Und weniger hohe Stacks ist auch Blödsinn. Bisher war es zeitlich so, dass der Tank sich das Add krallt, in die Feuersäule zieht, bei 20 ins Wasser zieht und sich dann ums nächste Add kümmert. die Dinger sind ja sogar gegen CC anfällig. Und es reicht ein Crit mit x HP an dem Koloss im Wasser, damit er Tod ist. Da ist der 2nd Tank halt mal gefordert.

Und wie ich schonmal sagte: Gestern zu 9. gemacht. Im 4. Try lag er dann.


> XT:
> - Kollerreduzierung
> - Enrageerhöhung
> +Lichtbombenradius wurde erhöht
> - Lebenspunkte verringerung der adds


Kollerreduzierung... die eine schwierige Komponente, wo die Heiler auf Zack sein mussten. Trotzdem machbar, mit 2 Heilern.
Enrageerhöhung, kann man drüber streiten.
Die Adds, das zweite wirkliche Problem. Was wir mit 3 Mann als Add-Bomber auch hinbekommen haben.



> Ein Nerf heisst ganz klar. Wir schwächen was ab
> 
> Optimieren heisst. Wir reduzieren etwas aber machen gleichzeitig was schwerer
> 
> ...


Sie schwächen die von dir genannten Bosse ganz klar. Beispiel XT002:
Man nerft (!) die drei schwierigen Komponenten Koller, Enrage und Adds, und "erschwert" die Lichtbombe. Ähm, hallo? Wer die Bombe hat leuchtet wie eine Christbaumkugel. Wer da nicht aus Range läuft, oder sowieso schon steht, hat in einem Ulduar Raid nichts verloren.
Das ganze hat an ganz ganz wenigen Stellen was mit Optimierung zu tun...


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Also ich freu mich über den Nerf.. 

So sehen auch die Leute, die bisher noch nicht Ulduar gegangen sind (aus welchem Grund auch immer) und nicht so gut equipt sind  Ulduar von innen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das trifft jetzt zum Beispiel auch auf meine Gilde zu.. wir sind vor Patch 3.1 auseinandergebrochen und müssen jetzt die Gilde neu aufbauen, die neuen Leute equipen usw..  so sehen wir Ulduar auch, und die mit den nächsten Patches kommenden Raids, obwohl wir jetzt wegen der Sache hinterhinken..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (29. April 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Hardmodes sind so sinnlos wie ne Kaffemaschine in der Sahara. Ich mein, wenn ich in ne Schlägerei verwickelt werde und 2 Typen auf mich zukommen, beleidige ich doch auch nicht 3 "Zuschauer" um's n bissl schwerer zu haben.



Bei der Argumentation dürftest Du Ulduar ja gar nicht erst betreten.


----------



## Hairman (29. April 2009)

@l33r0y: du hast noch nie nen (z thorim hardmode gesehen oder?

Für mich sind die normal-Modes eher die Easymodes und die hardmodes der Encounter wie er eigentlich gedacht war. zB Bei Leviathan mit den Fähigkeiten der Türme dabei. Oder bei Thorim mit zusätzlichen Fähigkeiten von Sif die man beachten muss. Finds zwar unnötig jetzt schon so viel zu nerfen, aber soweit ich das sehe wird nur der Einstieg nach Ulduar generft und nicht die *richtigen* Bosse an denen die meisten Raidgruppen trotzdem noch Wochen verbringen werden. Ich befürchte nur, nicht eine einzige Raidgruppe die auf die Nerfs jetzt angewiesen ist um weiterzukommen, wird weder die Koordination noch das Durchhaltevermögen mitbringen, um Yogg-Saron oder ähnliches zu legen - weil sie es vorher nie gebraucht haben werden.


----------



## Xelyna (29. April 2009)

Nerf Mimiron plx !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der hat mich gester sooooo aufgeregt =(


----------



## lord just (29. April 2009)

naja der nerf ist verständlich, da casual gamer meist nicht ganz das perfekte equip haben und starke probleme mit ulduar haben, weil sie die bosse einfach nicht schaffen.

dass gilden wo die leute schon viel erfahrung haben und das entsprechende equip sowie das nötige gruppenspiel beherrschen schnell die bosse legen können ist kein wunder.

was mich aber wieder wundert ist, dass hier wieder die hardmodes abgelehnt werden.

euch ist das spiel zu einfach und ihr wollt es nicht schwieriger haben und beschwert euch trotzdem. wenn ihr wow auf einfach spielt ist es auch einfach und wenn ihr es schwerer haben wollt, dann macht doch einfach den hard mode. dort sind die bosse dann stärker durch buffs und haben auch meist mehr leben und man hat meist auch nen neuen "enrage" timer, weil man den boss schneller down bekommen muss.

und der größte teil der spieler (so kommt es einem zumindest in den foren vor) wipen ja schon beim trash und sind froh wenn sie die ersten beiden bosse geschafft haben. wenn die spieler (und das ist halt der großteil) nicht in ulduar weiter kommen und es sonst nix neues gibt, werden die wohl oder übel ne pause einlegen und das will blizzard verhindern.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nerf Mimiron plx !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum? ich finde das ist ein super Encounter... da sterben gleich die Leute die nicht so fix mit der Tastatur sind ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Ich finde den Nerv super!!

Da muss ich mich, wenn ich mit Level 90 das erste mal nach Ulduar reingehen werde, nicht so derbe anstrengen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

lord schrieb:


> naja der nerf ist verständlich, da casual gamer meist nicht ganz das perfekte equip haben und starke probleme mit ulduar haben, weil sie die bosse einfach nicht schaffen.



Ulduar ist Größtenteils kein Equip Check sondern ein Koordinations und Reaktions Check.



lord schrieb:


> was mich aber wieder wundert ist, dass hier wieder die hardmodes abgelehnt werden.
> 
> euch ist das spiel zu einfach und ihr wollt es nicht schwieriger haben und beschwert euch trotzdem. wenn ihr wow auf einfach spielt ist es auch einfach und wenn ihr es schwerer haben wollt, dann macht doch einfach den hard mode. dort sind die bosse dann stärker durch buffs und haben auch meist mehr leben und man hat meist auch nen neuen "enrage" timer, weil man den boss schneller down bekommen muss.



Hardmodes sind schon Sinnlos, weil es da Equip gibt was man aber nicht fürn Progress braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> @l33r0y: du hast noch nie nen (z thorim hardmode gesehen oder?
> 
> Für mich sind die normal-Modes eher die Easymodes und die hardmodes der Encounter wie er eigentlich gedacht war. zB Bei Leviathan mit den Fähigkeiten der Türme dabei. Oder bei Thorim mit zusätzlichen Fähigkeiten von Sif die man beachten muss.



Doch, habe ich und Gott bewahre ich meine natürlich nicht alle Hardmodes. Das wollte ich mit:


> Die Bosse dürfen danach mehr Hp haben, mehr zuschlagen oder eine weitere bisher unbekannte Phase haben aber doch bitte nicht so einen Schwachsinn alá "Verzichte auf Sachen, die früher einen Raid ausgemacht haben wie Cc, Aggro, Support"


eigentlich sagen.



> Finds zwar unnötig jetzt schon so viel zu nerfen, aber soweit ich das sehe wird nur der Einstieg nach Ulduar generft und nicht die *richtigen* Bosse an denen die meisten Raidgruppen trotzdem noch Wochen verbringen werden. Ich befürchte nur, nicht eine einzige Raidgruppe die auf die Nerfs jetzt angewiesen ist um weiterzukommen, wird weder die Koordination noch das Durchhaltevermögen mitbringen, um Yogg-Saron oder ähnliches zu legen - weil sie es vorher nie gebraucht haben werden.



Wenn nach ein paar Wochen schon die ersten Bosse generft werden liegt es nicht fern das nach ein paar Monaten auch der Rest von y. Sarons Wächtern und seine eigene Wenigkeit die Keule ins Gesicht bekommen. Es waren im Moment einfach zu wenige da, um mehr oder minder gerechtfertigte Nerf-Threads zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Cloze (29. April 2009)

Na toll. Da wurde einem der ganze Spaß genommen -.-


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nerf Mimiron plx !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhm so weit sind wir noch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (29. April 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> warum? ich finde das ist ein super Encounter... da sterben gleich die Leute die nicht so fix mit der Tastatur sind ^^


Weil ich als Heiler da total im Stress bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vicec (29. April 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Oh Mann, reicht es nicht dass man im 10er mehrere Bosse im First Try legt, und im 25er mindestens 3 neue Bosse pro ID schafft ?
> Warum setzen sie die Bosse nicht gleich auf freundlich und versenden die Epics per Post !? Dann können sich selbst die unfähigsten Spieler das wipen ersparen.
> 
> 
> ...




das kann ich so nur übernehmen


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Weil ich als Heiler da total im Stress bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin ich doch auch... endlich mal Streß nach 6 Monaten Winterschlaf in Naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. April 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Bin ich doch auch... endlich mal Streß nach 6 Monaten Winterschlaf in Naxx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oooohhh ja, Spaß \o/


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. April 2009)

Hm.. so sind denn die Nerf-Schreie der Community? Ware gerade im offiziellen Forum und konnte auf dem ersten Blick nichts entdecken.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (29. April 2009)

Das ist echt furchtbar... Der Patch ist noch nicht lang draussen und dann solche Nerfs!
Wir sind im 10er sehr gut vorangekommen!

Ulduar sollte so bleiben wie es ist! Es fordert die Leute auf 110% aus ihrem Char zu holen mit 99% kommt man nicht mehr weit!
Ausserdem wird kein Fehler verziehen, so sollte es auch bleiben!


----------



## advanced08 (29. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nerf Mimiron plx !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




genau giev mehr nerfs !

dann kann man am ende runwhinen wenn alles clear ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## justblue (29. April 2009)

Den richtig guten Loot gibt es nur, wenn man die Hardmodes macht. Algalon sieht man nur, wenn man die Hardmodes macht.

Blizzard hat sich etwas dabei gedacht, als die Hardmodes designed wurden. Die sind als Herausforderung für die guten Raids gedacht. Wahrscheinlich haben die selben Leute früher herumgeweint, dass sie nichts vom Content sehen, die jetzt herumweinen, dass Ulduar zu leicht ist. Die selben Leute lehnen dann auch die Hardmodes ab, weil sie es sich nicht unnötig schwer machen wollen. Die selben Leute haben wahrscheinlich den Trash vor Vezax noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen, der jetzt völlig zu Recht generft wurde.

Wahrscheinlich müsste man eine zusätzliche Itemfarbe für Items einführen, die nur im Hardmode droppen, um sie den Leuten schmackhaft zu machen. Ich werde das gleich mal als Verbesserungsvorschlag bei Blizzard vorbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Ich denke das Problem mit dem Ulduar-Nerv ist in etwa zu vergleichen mit Problemen wie

- Hilfe mein russischer Kaviar ist salziger als früher oder
- Ohje das Benzin für meinen Maserati ist teurer geworden.

Sicherlich bedauerlich für die paar Betroffenen aber generell betrachtet eher gäähn


----------



## Cloze (29. April 2009)

Boa...der größte Kack.

Alles wird totgenerft. Wirklich ALLES. Alle Encounter und nicht 1-2 Spells, nein gleich die ganze Palette wird reduced. Ein Traum. Damit auch die größten Gimps mit dem besten Gear rumlaufen können.


----------



## Aku T. (29. April 2009)

Ich finde die Änderungen aus Sicht eines 10er-Naxx und Co. ausgerüsteten Spielers für den 10er-Ulduar-Content gerechtfertigt.
Der Unterschied des Schwierigkeitsgrads war zu hoch bisher. Es kann nicht sein, dass wir Naxx mit 8 Leuten clearen können, aber mit 10 Top-ausgerüsteten Spielern (ausschließlich 10er Content) nicht über den Leviathan hinweg kommen. 

Also von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für die Änderungen.


----------



## SleepySlow (29. April 2009)

hm, mal sehn:
ich werd meinen eigenen hardmode bauen, mit black jack und nutten xD

= alles solo mitm dk-twink clearen und die 25er dann halt mit ner 5er gruppe... not macht erfinderisch, oder?


----------



## molarius (29. April 2009)

ich würde mal einfach sagen 
wenn ihr 4 stunden an einem boss wiped und kein stück weiter kommt ist 
a) die gruppe nicht gut 
b) euer equip nicht gut genug dazu
c) ihr macht was falsch 
d) a b und c zusammen

wir sind keine superimbagilde haben aber den boss im ersten ulduarrun im 5 versuch oder so gelegt
in der 2ten id im firsttry nachdem wir wußten wie er anzugehen ist
also ist er nicht unmachbar gewesen auch für "normale" nicht
schade dass es jetzt wieder eine herausforderung weniger ist nur weil leute rumweinen
arthas können sie ja dann gleich vor die zitadelle stellen ohne fähigkeiten damit er für alle direkt legbar wird


----------



## Livien (29. April 2009)

Da ist's Geheule wieder durchgekommen in den Foren *grml,
ich mein, wenn's den Leuten zu schwer is, dann muss doch Naxx noch solchen Spielern richtig Gaudi machen.
Wieso also wird echt jetzt jede 3.Woche das und jenes generft? Für die Typen die's zu schwer finden sollen halt Naxx gehen, und für Leute, die halbwegs sinnvoll auf ihre Tasten drücken bleiben bei Ulduar. Ich mein Naxx wird vorläufig nun sowieso von normalen Raidgilden nicht mehr betreten (für Twinks oder undying Erfolg, jo), dann können diese in Ulduar ihr Spielen beweisen, und die Jammerlappen nun halt in Naxx, sollte doch aufregend genug sein. Wenn das mit dem ganzen generfe so weiter geht, wird in nem halben Jahr aus Ulduar ein 2.Naxx.
Fazit:Find's nicht gut, was Blizz da immer am rumschrauben ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Gruß


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

justblue schrieb:


> Den richtig guten Loot gibt es nur, wenn man die Hardmodes macht. Algalon sieht man nur, wenn man die Hardmodes macht.



Richtig aber nach Meinung der meisten geht nix über Tx, was aber Trotzdem nix an meiner Aussage ändert das man diese Equip nirgens braucht.



justblue schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich müsste man eine zusätzliche Itemfarbe für Items einführen, die nur im Hardmode droppen, um sie den Leuten schmackhaft zu machen. Ich werde das gleich mal als Verbesserungsvorschlag bei Blizzard vorbringen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarz oder so, aber dann wird rumgeweint das die Hardmodes zu schwer sind.


----------



## Cloze (29. April 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Ich finde die Änderungen aus Sicht eines 10er-Naxx und Co. ausgerüsteten Spielers für den 10er-Ulduar-Content gerechtfertigt.
> Der Unterschied des Schwierigkeitsgrads war zu hoch bisher. Es kann nicht sein, dass wir Naxx mit 8 Leuten clearen können, aber mit 10 Top-ausgerüsteten Spielern (ausschließlich 10er Content) nicht über den Leviathan hinweg kommen.
> 
> Also von mir
> ...



Na kla oO Ihr solld auch nicht gleich an Ulduar ran, sondern die anderen 25er abfarmen und DANN nach Ulduar -.-
Wenn ich zB. in einer Anwaltskanzlei arbeite, werde ich auch nicht an meinem ersten Tag Juniorchef dort!

Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, dann erwarte ich, dass ich es nicht gleich durchspielen kann. Da selbe bei WoW. Wenn es mal so sieht, dass die Endcounter immer das Ende vom Spiel sind für einen PvEler, dann ist es doch gerade spaßig 100 mal zu wipen, sich immer neue Taktiken zu überlegen usw. und den Boss am Ende dann doch zu bezwingen. Aber nein... Nerf,nerf,nerf, anstatt ihr erstmal 10 mal an Sart 25er wipt, ihn dann 3-4 Wochen abfarmt und DANN Ulduar geht -.-


----------



## Spellman (29. April 2009)

Ich kapier nicht, warum alle Leute immer alles sehen/haben wollen..und das am besten gleich.
WoW war/ist darauf ausgelegt, das man sich je nach investierter Zeit equippen konnte...

Wenig Zeit ... blaues Gear durch Inis.
Zeit...niedriges epic Gear aus Heros.
Viel Zeit ... hohes epic Gear aus RaidInis.
Zu viel Zeit...Imba Roxxor Epic Holy Shit alles was es gibt Gear.

..in ähnlicher Weise übertragbar auf Pvp.

So wie die Nerfs seit Wotlk laufen schafft man bald alles solo, indem man mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur haut.

Btw: Hab in BC den gesamten Highend-Content geraidet und raide atm so gut wie gar nicht... ergo kenne ich beide Seiten...

Ich kenn übrigens niemanden, der bei dem gleichen Job für 4h Arbeit soviel Geld bekommt wie ein anderer für 8h.


----------



## CKA15 (29. April 2009)

Oh mann einfach nur lächerlich die Nervs -.- . War alles so geil in Ulduar, sehr anspruchsvoll, aber alles machbar.
Warum Emalon nerven? Ordentliche DDs mitgenommen dann passt das . Warum den Chainlight nerven, nicht auf einen haufen stellen dann geht das. Aber alle wollen ja freeloots haben -.- .

Ulduar war so schön, haben gestern den 7ten Boss gelegt, klar sind wir sau oft gewiped, aber das gehört doch zum Progress dazu!
Weiß net warum XT genervt werden musste, wir fanden XT am leichtesten bisher (bis auf Levi), wir hatten bei allen bossen ewig gebraucht, XT war wirst try down .
Den Nerv vom Rat kann man verstehen, finde ihn aber etwas zu extrem, die Blitze nerven geht ok, aber die Runen nerven is lächerlich, wer pennt soll drin verrecken!

FU Blizzard -.-


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> Na kla oO Ihr solld auch nicht gleich an Ulduar ran, sondern die anderen 25er abfarmen und DANN nach Ulduar -.-
> Wenn ich zB. in einer Anwaltskanzlei arbeite, werde ich auch nicht an meinem ersten Tag Juniorchef dort!
> 
> Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, dann erwarte ich, dass ich es nicht gleich durchspielen kann. Da selbe bei WoW. Wenn es mal so sieht, dass die Endcounter immer das Ende vom Spiel sind für einen PvEler, dann ist es doch gerade spaßig 100 mal zu wipen, sich immer neue Taktiken zu überlegen usw. und den Boss am Ende dann doch zu bezwingen. Aber nein... Nerf,nerf,nerf, anstatt ihr erstmal 10 mal an Sart 25er wipt, ihn dann 3-4 Wochen abfarmt und DANN Ulduar geht -.-



10er naxx -> 10er Ulduar... 25er Naxx -> 25er Ulduar 

alles andere ist irgendwie unlogisch xD


----------



## Leonalis (29. April 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> Na kla oO Ihr solld auch nicht gleich an Ulduar ran, sondern die anderen 25er abfarmen und DANN nach Ulduar -.-



Ich hab mal gehört es gibt spielgemeinschaften die keine 25iger zustande bringen..,.


----------



## Deadwool (29. April 2009)

/klugscheiss
auch wenn ein *NERF *auf die *NERVEN *gehen kann, die beiden Wörter sind nicht miteinander verwandt !
/klugscheiss off


----------



## zNEj (29. April 2009)

gut das die interessanten Loot´s und Token´s vor allem nach den "generften Bossen" kommen. Nicht das Hodir sonderlich schwer ist - aber Freya, Thorim und Mimirion haben schon ihre Tücken. Vom Genral und Yogg mal ganz abgesehen. 

Ich find´s schon fast gut. So kommen wa schneller zu den token Bossen und haben mehr Tryzeiten.
Ist ja bald auch nun wieder Sommer - da muss man ja auch net mehr 5 mal in der Woche raiden.

Der Hardmode bleibt weiterhin und dient als die herausforderung - und wenn die weniger spielenden auch was zu spielen haben im Eingang von Ulduar - ist doch auch gut.

Auch abgesehen davon, das von den 5 Bossen nur 2 einen hardmodus haben und rein als Optionalbosse dienen ... 

Also bleibt mal locker.. anders würde ich sehen wenn se jetzt ab Wächter -> Yoggi Bubble die Styles runterfahren würden.

Ach und Miri Alarmbot´s ist kein nerf ist nur ne Änderung das sie jetzt schneller dafür lower zuhauen - vorher wars andersrum da waren sie langsam aber starke Hit´s.

Das passt schon.


----------



## Hairman (29. April 2009)

SleepySlow schrieb:


> hm, mal sehn:
> ich werd meinen eigenen hardmode bauen, mit black jack und nutten xD
> 
> = alles solo mitm dk-twink clearen und die 25er dann halt mit ner 5er gruppe... not macht erfinderisch, oder?



Achievement unlocked: Besiege Razorscale mit weniger als 8 Spielern, während sämtliche Zwerge offgetankt werden müssen und die Wiederbelebungskrankheit des MT nicht abgelaufen sein darf?


----------



## hawayboy (29. April 2009)

wir haben gestern im 10er 4 neue firstkills verzeichnet, davon waren 3  max 2. try.

gibt nerfs die berechtigt sind, andere net. ich fand es bisher immer taktisch recht leicht, nur wen leute draufgehen liefen die bosse sehr leicht enrage.

enragtetime 1-2min hochsetzen fördert das man net so ganz on the top spielen muss.

aber so 3 h ulduar farmraids für random gruppen zu ermöglichen sry. kein bock.

klar das jeder was vom contend sehen will, mir auch klar das die bosse irgendwan soweit runtergenerft werden das es so sein wird. 
da ist der patch gerade 2 wochen da und schon um 4 klassen leichter als bei realease. sry aber wo ist da noch der spaß dran in ner raidgilde mit anderen guten spielern nachvorne zu stürmen.  morgen cleart doch sowieso noch jeder random das ding


----------



## kleiner-chaos (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich finde Raids sollen sehr einfach sein. So aussagen wie dann soll man halt öfters online kommen usw finde ich übertrieben.
> 
> Erstens nicht jeder hat jeden Tag zeit um zu raiden. Zweitens wenn man raidet und ständig wipet darf man hohe tränkekosten und Repkosten zahlen. Wenn jetzt einer herkommt, na und dann zahl ich locker weg, sollte man auch mal denken was mit leuten ist nicht nicht jeden tag paar stunden online sind.
> 
> ...



Naja wenn du Lust auf Bombraids hast denn bitte das is ja lächerlich ich will ne HErausforderung haben deswegen zock ich eigentlich Wow und zu deiner Person sollstest mal wirklich überlegen ob Wow FÜR DICH das richtige ist könntest ja genauso im Sandkasten spielen da is der Schwierigkeitsgrad nich so hoch!!!!!OMG (Und jetzt schon Ulduar zu nerfen zeigt nur wie unfähig einige Spieler sind.)


----------



## Aku T. (29. April 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> Na kla oO Ihr solld auch nicht gleich an Ulduar ran, sondern die anderen 25er abfarmen und DANN nach Ulduar -.-
> Wenn ich zB. in einer Anwaltskanzlei arbeite, werde ich auch nicht an meinem ersten Tag Juniorchef dort!
> 
> Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, dann erwarte ich, dass ich es nicht gleich durchspielen kann. Da selbe bei WoW. Wenn es mal so sieht, dass die Endcounter immer das Ende vom Spiel sind für einen PvEler, dann ist es doch gerade spaßig 100 mal zu wipen, sich immer neue Taktiken zu überlegen usw. und den Boss am Ende dann doch zu bezwingen. Aber nein... Nerf,nerf,nerf, anstatt ihr erstmal 10 mal an Sart 25er wipt, ihn dann 3-4 Wochen abfarmt und DANN Ulduar geht -.-



Totaler Blödsinn. Wir machen halt grundsätzlich keine 25er Raids, nur 10er und Ulduar 10 ist auch AUSDRÜCKLICH für 10er-Naxx-equipte gedacht. Wenn du mit 25er Klamotten da locker durchläufst, freu dich, du solltest aber lieber im 25er Ulduar rumwipen anstatt in Foren rumzuposen, wie leicht doch alles is.


----------



## Gnorgh (29. April 2009)

Mal so nebenbei: Was hier gepostet wurde, sind die Patchnotes zu 3.1.1

Ist der nicht schon letzten Mittwoch erschieben und kommt heute nicht nur 3.1.1a mit einer kleinen Änderung?

Wenn dem so wäre, dann müsste hier garnicht gejammert werden, dass schon wieder generft wird...


----------



## The Holy Paladin (29. April 2009)

In meinen Augen ist der Nerf unnötig, aber naja ändern kann man es nun leider nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. April 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hm.. so sind denn die Nerf-Schreie der Community? Ware gerade im offiziellen Forum und konnte auf dem ersten Blick nichts entdecken.


Sollte das etwa bedeuten, Blizz bringt die Nerfkeule schon auf Hochglanz BEVOR die Community richtig losheult?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die müssen ihre Spieler ja für selten dumm und unfähig halten, wenn sie ihnen jetzt schon mit einem Nerv entgegenkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




CKA15 schrieb:


> Oh mann einfach nur lächerlich die Nervs -.- . War alles so geil in Ulduar, sehr anspruchsvoll, aber alles machbar.


Anspruch war gestern... *Willkommen in Ulduar* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Demnächst auch bei _NoobRaid-WorldTours_ im Programm! Für Frühbucher gibts ein EpiXX als Willkommensgeschenk)


----------



## Cloze (29. April 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> 10er naxx -> 10er Ulduar... 25er Naxx -> 25er Ulduar
> 
> alles andere ist irgendwie unlogisch xD



Du willst mit Naxx 10er nach Ulduar 10er ? HAHA...Wipes inc ô_Ô

Naxx 10er is ne gute Vorraussetzung für Naxx 25er. Also ist da nichts unlogisch.


----------



## Lari (29. April 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> Du willst mit Naxx 10er nach Ulduar 10er ? HAHA...Wipes inc ô_Ô


Nope.
7/14 mit Naxx10er Equip.
Da wird doch jemand nicht etwa fehlendes Können mit Items ausgleichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (29. April 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Totaler Blödsinn. Wir machen halt grundsätzlich keine 25er Raids, nur 10er und Ulduar 10 ist auch AUSDRÜCKLICH für 10er-Naxx-equipte gedacht. Wenn du mit 25er Klamotten da locker durchläufst, freu dich, du solltest aber lieber im 25er Ulduar rumwipen anstatt in Foren rumzuposen, wie leicht doch alles is.



Hmm...Vlt tue ich das such? Bzw. habe mich duchrgewipt. Naja freu dich. Gimps dürfen jetzt auch durch Ulduar 25er durchwipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorgh (29. April 2009)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei: Was hier gepostet wurde, sind die Patchnotes zu 3.1.1
> 
> Ist der nicht schon letzten Mittwoch erschieben und kommt heute nicht nur 3.1.1a mit einer kleinen Änderung?
> 
> Wenn dem so wäre, dann müsste hier garnicht gejammert werden, dass schon wieder generft wird...



/push

Da ich nicht zu hause bin, kann mir vlt jemand antworten? heute kommt doch nur 3.1.1a und 3.1.1 war schon letzte Woche dran??


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

kleiner-chaos schrieb:


> ich will ne HErausforderung haben deswegen zock ich eigentlich Wow und zu deiner Person sollstest mal wirklich überlegen ob Wow FÜR DICH



Also, ich finde, das solltest lieber DU Dir überlegen. Blizzard hat klar bekanntgegeben, das ihre Zielgruppe die Casuals sind und sie nie wieder Content machen, der nur von 5% Besessenen gesehen wird. Wow ist ein Spiel für die breite Masse und nicht für zocksüchtige Nerds. Diese sollten sich mal EQ2 ansehen...


----------



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

> Naxx 10er is ne gute Vorraussetzung für Naxx 25er.



Das ist wohl wahr aber auch nur weil Nax der erste Raidcontent auf 80 ist. Danach gilt 10er Nax - 25er Nax ODER 10er Ulduar


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Das ist wohl wahr aber auch nur weil Nax der erste Raidcontent auf 80 ist. Danach gilt 10er Nax - 25er Nax ODER 10er Ulduar



Naxx 25 dürfte für eine 10er naxx gruppe unmöglich sein... dann doch lieber 10er Ulduar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (29. April 2009)

Wie jetzt ist Ulduar wieder zu schwer ...^^ omg am besten die fahren die server einfach runter


----------



## BlizzLord (29. April 2009)

Erst heulen alle es sei zu einfach dann heulen alle es wär zu schwer jetzt wird dank der whiner wieder Ulduar tot generft :S


----------



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

> Naxx 25 dürfte für eine 10er naxx gruppe unmöglich sein... dann doch lieber 10er Ulduar



Ich meinte natürlich Equipmäßig - eine 25er Nax Raidgruppe kann sich am besten vorher im 10er Nax Equippen. Allerdings reicht das 10er Nax equip auch für 10er Ulduar wohingegen 25er Ulduar auch nur mit 25er Naxequip betreten werden sollte.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. April 2009)

also mal ehrlich bei naxx haben alle gejammert es is zu leicht und jetzt jammern sie alle es is zu schwer...blizz kann es den spielern halt nie recht machen weil sie immer was zum jammern findet


----------



## Duciducduc (29. April 2009)

die machen echt alles kaputt -.-, neulich als ich twinken war , bei der nesingway quests in nagrand viel mir auf das die quests auch generft sind, statt 30 mobs von der sorte zu killen nur noch 12


----------



## Maga1212 (29. April 2009)

naxx 2 inc :O


----------



## lilithb (29. April 2009)

trotz vielem gewipe ist das einfach nur schade und traurig
kaum gibts ulduar schon isses genervt -.- 
also doch weiter im style von naxx: ohne grosse anstrengung loots abgreifen.... wenn das auf die dauer mal nicht nach hinten losgeht was die zufriedenheit der spieler_innen angeht...


----------



## Valnar93 (29. April 2009)

askmike, du hast es nach diesem Post ehrlich verdient so lange zu versagen. Möge die Macht nicht mit dir sein und fang nich gleich an zu weinen, nur weil ihr es die ersten 4 Stunden nicht schafft...


----------



## Unfassbar (29. April 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört es gibt spielgemeinschaften die keine 25iger zustande bringen..,.



Dann sucht Euch Leute, wegen solchen Egoisten oder vielleicht auch zu sehr introvertierten Leutchen wie Euch gibt ja nun schon keine 40er Raids mehr. 
Was wollt Ihr noch? 
Instanz betreten, Loot auswürfeln, wegporten, Loot aus der Post holen oder wie stellt Ihr Euch das inzwischen vor?
Naja noch 1-2 Instanzen dann wird auch Schneesturm merken das die selbsternannten Casuals eben nicht in der Mehrheit sind wie die es allen glauben machen...


----------



## Jesbi (29. April 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> Du willst mit Naxx 10er nach Ulduar 10er ? HAHA...Wipes inc ô_Ô
> 
> Naxx 10er is ne gute Vorraussetzung für Naxx 25er. Also ist da nichts unlogisch.



Da ist sogar alles unlogisch, wieso ist T 7,5 besser als T8?
Wieso bekomme ich besseren Loot in Naxxramas als in Ulduar, nur weil ich in einer größeren Gilde bin oder Random gehe?

Wenn man logisch aufbauen will, dann sollte auf Naxx 10, Ulduar 10 und auf Naxx 25, Ulduar 25 folgen, alles andere ist unlogisch.
Und wenn ich lese Naxx 10er ist eine gute Vorraussetzung für Naxx 25er, sowas kommt meist von den Leuten, die das Glück haben, das ihre Unzulänglichkeiten bei 25 Mann weniger auffallen als bei 10 Leuten.

Leider gehen wir noch nicht Ulduar, aber wir gehören zu den kleinen Gilden, die im 10er Content zuhause sind und das hat rein garnichts mit dem Skill der Leute zutun, sondern sagt einzig und alleine etwas über die Größe der Gilde und ob man Random geht aus.

Ob ein Nerf nötig war, sicherlich war es das nicht, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, wie viele rennen da draußen rum und können aus AoE nichts mehr?
Die wenigsten erinnern sich doch überhaupt noch was es heisst an einer Instanz/Schlachtzug oder einzelnen Boss, wochenlang zu whipen und Stück für Stück dem Ziel etwas näher zu kommen.

Witzig finde ich aber die Poser die hier schreiben Ulduar xx/14 clear und wenn man ins Arsenal schaut waren Sie noch nichtmal drin.

Ein Nerf von Ulduar finde ich sehr Schade, aber genauso werde ich damit leben müssen wie mit der Tatsache, das irgendwelche Tanks besser equipt sind wie ich nur weil diese als Tank 3-5 im 25 mitlaufen dürfen und dann hier den Mund aufreissen.

Edit:
Und während man so Tippt kommt so einer, echt "Unfassbar" 



> Dann sucht Euch Leute, wegen solchen Egoisten oder vielleicht auch zu sehr introvertierten Leutchen wie Euch gibt ja nun schon keine 40er Raids mehr.
> Was wollt Ihr noch?
> Instanz betreten, Loot auswürfeln, wegporten, Loot aus der Post holen oder wie stellt Ihr Euch das inzwischen vor?



Es gibt so unglaublich es ist Gilden, die nicht jeden nehmen, zum Glück für dich nicht nur. Bei manchen Gilden zählt neben Skill auch das persöhnliche miteinander.

mfg


----------



## Fujitsus (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (29. April 2009)

am besten die stellen am eingang nen npc der einem einmal pro woche marken und rüssi schenkt^^


----------



## Domalias (29. April 2009)

Kapiert es endlich,Hardcore Spieler (24/7),werden nicht mehr beachtet,sondern wie es ein Vorposter/in schon schrieb ,geht Blizz auf die Gesamt Masse der Leute ein.

Was ganz klar logisch ist ,auf die grössere Masse an Leuten drauf ein zu gehen als auf ein paar Hardcore(24/7) Spieler.

Masse entscheidet ebend.

Und nun geht auf euren Servern und reagiert euch in Duellen ab oder sonst was.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Also, ich finde, das solltest lieber DU Dir überlegen. Blizzard hat klar bekanntgegeben, das ihre Zielgruppe die Casuals sind und sie nie wieder Content machen, der nur von 5% Besessenen gesehen wird. Wow ist ein Spiel für die breite Masse und nicht für zocksüchtige Nerds. Diese sollten sich mal EQ2 ansehen...



Blizzard wollte die neuen Inhalte jedem ZUGÄNGLICH machen. Ein Schritt war es den 10er-Modus einzuführen. 
Als Einstieg wurde schion im Vorfeld darauf hingewiesen, dass Naxxramas nur als Einstiegsinstanz zu sehen ist und eingetlich problemlos von jedem gemeistert werden kann. 

Raidinstanzen auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad von SWP wird es nie wieder geben, was auch gut ist, aber ebenso wurde Ulduar als weitaus schwierige Instanz vorgestellt und angepriesen. Momentan ist dies auch der Fall, zu einfach kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen. Im 25er auf jeden Fall noch eine große Herausforderung.

Aber es allen zugänglich zu machen bedeutet nicht, dass jeder Bewegungskrüppel hier durchlaufen soll. Das kann unmöglich der Hintergedanke sein.

Wenn ich mir jetzt schon die Bosse anschaue und vergleiche mit der 1. ID ist da schon ganz viel passiert, aber selbst wenn die Bosse nur noch 100K Leben haben, wird es noch Leute geben, die es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, da sie in irgendwelchen flackernden, leuchtenden feldern stehen bleiben und 10 Sek. später in die Luft fliegen.

Anstatt sich da mal selber ein wenig mehr anzustrengen, ist es einfacher zu meckern und auf den nächsten Nerv zu hoffen....


----------



## Shintuargar (29. April 2009)

Also der Enragetimer für XT war auch schon letzte Woche im 25er erhöht, würde mich nicht wundern wenn die anderen Änderungen auch schon implementiert waren. Zumindest hatten wir bei Ignis im Gegensatz zu der ID davor weitaus weniger Probleme.


----------



## Lari (29. April 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Kapiert es endlich,Hardcore Spieler (24/7),werden nicht mehr beachtet,sondern wie es ein Vorposter/in schon schrieb ,geht Blizz auf die Gesamt Masse der Leute ein.
> 
> Was ganz klar logisch ist ,auf die grössere Masse an Leuten drauf ein zu gehen als auf ein paar Hardcore(24/7) Spieler.
> 
> ...


Du glaubst ernsthaft Ulduar 10, die generften Bosse, waren Core Content? Ouha...


----------



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

> Am besten die stellen am eingang nen npc der einem einmal pro woche marken und rüssi schenkt^^



1x Pro Woche? Nerf need mindestens 2 mal...

@ Domalias
Hardcore Spieler (24/7).. gähn.. ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Was hat 2x die Woche 4-5 Stunden raiden mit "Hardcore 24/7" zu tun
lörntupläi


----------



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

und heute singt für sie    .. das Niveau.


----------



## Spellman (29. April 2009)

Es gibt ja jetzt schon Random-Twink-Raids Ulduar... und die sind durchaus erfolgreich... das sagt doch alles

Wozu gibbet überhaupt noch Ruf- und Questbelohnungen und Heros... einfach als 80er mit grünem Equip schnell ma Naxx rein... 1 Id zu equippen reicht... und dann Ulduar.


----------



## Gozzini (29. April 2009)

Wenn ich so nerfs schon wieder lese, bin ich echt froh das wir Yogg Saron gestern noch geschafft haben,... naja, wir gehen jetzt an die Hard Modes ran, hoffentlich werden die nicht auch wieder in 2 Wochen generfed das jeder Casual die hinkriegt,...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. April 2009)

Der Ton hier ist mal wieder "buffed-like" 

Macht euch doch alle noch mehr fertig. Ich verschicke demnächst Taschentücher an alle:

Die die heulen weil es zu schwer ist und auch an die die in Ulduar whipen. 

Aber was soll dieser Ton ?_ "Holt euch doch die epics am Eingang ab" 
_
Glaubt ihr durch eure infantile Angeberrei _"ey alda, wir ham Ulduar nach 1 Woche clear, boah sind wir leEts!!111!"_
seid ihr bessere Menschen ?

Ich wette die hälfte der Poster die so rumtönen haben die letzten 3 Bosse bisher bei YouTube gesehen.

Ich spiele auch in einem 10er Raid. Wahrscheinlich weil wir alle so "introvertierte Arschlöcher sind und wegen UNS, genau
nur wegen uns, hat Blizz die 40er Raids abgeschafft." Danke auch nochmals an den Leaddesigner von Blizz, ich hab ihm dafür
eine Cola spendiert.

Ich bin in einem 10er Raid, weil wir uns gut kennen und keinen Kontakt zu solchen Spinnern haben wollen die nur nach Ausrüstung,
den Daten von recount und der online-Zeit schauen.
Wir werden an Ulduar lange knabbern. Wir wollten keinen Nerf. Wir sind aber wahrscheinlich dran Schuld._ (Obwohl keiner von uns 
etwas derartiges in irgendeinem Forum geschrieben hat)_

Wird einer von diesen Hohlbohrern wieder schreiben und ich muss es hinnehmen....


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. April 2009)

Fujitsus schrieb:


> Brot und Spiele braucht das Volk, damit es zufrieden ist..... wird die Masse unzufrieden muß man eben das Spiel für die Masse gestalten und auch für die schaffbar gemacht werden, die trotz Full T-7,5 nur eben mal geradeaus laufen können.... schade.... ist aber so!


Aber so früh nach Ulduar-Eröffnung schon? Die Masse hatte doch noch nichtmal ausreichend Zeit um wirklich unzufrieden zu werden.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Aber es allen zugänglich zu machen bedeutet nicht, dass jeder Bewegungskrüppel hier durchlaufen soll. Das kann unmöglich der Hintergedanke sein. [...]
> Anstatt sich da mal selber ein wenig mehr anzustrengen, ist es einfacher zu meckern und auf den nächsten Nerv zu hoffen....


Naja, schießen bald eben wieder diverse Freds aus´m Boden ("WoW wird zu einfach/geht bergab/nur noch scheiße..."), aber selbst dann werden ein paar Fanboys immer noch nicht verstanden haben, warum nicht (mehr) alle mit Blizzards ständigen Änderungen einverstanden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






l33r0y schrieb:


> und heute sin(g)kt für sie    .. das Niveau.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Kapiert es endlich,Hardcore Spieler (24/7),werden nicht mehr beachtet,sondern wie es ein Vorposter/in schon schrieb ,geht Blizz auf die Gesamt Masse der Leute ein.




so wie udluar live ging brauchte man kein hardcore spieler zu sein ....


----------



## Xan on Fire (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich finde Raids sollen sehr einfach sein. So aussagen wie dann soll man halt öfters online kommen usw finde ich übertrieben.
> 
> Erstens nicht jeder hat jeden Tag zeit um zu raiden. Zweitens wenn man raidet und ständig wipet darf man hohe tränkekosten und Repkosten zahlen. Wenn jetzt einer herkommt, na und dann zahl ich locker weg, sollte man auch mal denken was mit leuten ist nicht nicht jeden tag paar stunden online sind.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tut mir leid, aber das ist quatsch. Ich kann nicht in der Bundesliga spielen, wenn ich kein guter Fußballer bin und ich kann auch keinen Ferrari fahren, wenn ich nur 1500&#8364; im Monat verdiene.

Wenn man keine Zeit fuer das Spiel hat, sollte man sich ein anderes suchen...


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

nochmal zu meinen post ich ich bleib bei meiner meinung das alles leicht,kurz und schnell sein soll. Ihr müsst mal auch denke wenn ihr jetzt nur 1-2 mal pro woche nur 1 -2h Zeit habt und dann eine hero inni machen könnt ist das mit den leichten raids fair. Ne hero inni dauert ingesamt 1h mit gruppensuchen und porten miteingerechnet. 

Equip kriegste auch nicht so einfach man hat seit neuesten viel Konkurenz beim würfeln. (bei Hero inzen) das ist bei den Raids auch so. Stellt euch mal vor ihr seit in einer Randomgruppe und habt die inni clear aber nix bekommen und nächste woche wollt ihr wieder gehen aber schafft nur einen Boss weils zu schwer ist. Das ist einfach Frust pur.

Es gibt viele Leute die einzelspieler sind und blizz will auch denen was bieten. In Gilden heißt es eh immer unsere Raidzeiten sind MO DO SO 20 UhR bis 24 Uhr.

Ich hoffe es wird auch weiterhin immer schön leicht bleiben bzw noch leichter.


----------



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

> und heute sin(g)kt für sie .. das Niveau.



Nein, es singt. Musst nur genau hinhören *g


----------



## Lari (29. April 2009)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Nein, es singt. Musst nur genau hinhören *g


Quark...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonalis (29. April 2009)

Je länger ich das hier lese desto mehr hab ich das Gefühl das hier fast alle so richtige Dummschwätzer sind wie man sie in Kneippen am Stammtisch erleben kann. Ganz grosse Show.

Hier flammen alle like:

- "Ulduar ist da und schon genervt"
- "Oh man wir haben ein 2. Naxx"
- "so ne scheisse jetzt können wir mal wipen und nichts,. wird so wie naxx"
- "Oh man Freeloot inc."

Fakten?

Ich arbeite seit meheren Jahren in einer Kaderposition eines Grossunternehmens und was ich hier lese ist das gleiche wie ich täglich im Betrieb zu hören kriege.

- Gibt man ihnen bessere Technolgie welche die Arbeit erleichtert und schneller macht dadurch das die Maschine viel macht| Motzen sie darüber das ihr Job in Gefahr ist
- Kämpft man durch das die ganze Firma einen Bonus kriegt und nicht nur das Kader | Motzen sie darüber das sie mehr steuern zahlen müssen weil jetzt eine art 14. 15. Lohn da ist.
- Schafft man neue Drucker an | Motzen sie das es nur noch 3 Grosse/ Abteilung gibt und die seien stets im Stau.

Ich meine tut mir Leid aber was soll das hier? Das Niveau ist hier ja grauenhaft. Es wird hier nur gemotzt niemand kann aber Fakten zeigen.


Ich würde gerne einen WWS sehen wo mir einer zeigt nach dem Motto oder Sätzen wie.


Schau die Heiler heilen x% weniger bei XT! Deshalb ist das ein Nerf weil er weniger Anstrengend ist.
Schau wir haben Ignis Xmin schneller gelegt! Deshalb ist das ein Nerf weil er weniger Schwer ist
Schau wir haben xyzabc besser/toller/schneller/einfacher gelegt! Deshlab ist das ein weis ich was, weil.

Solange solche Fakten nicht offengelegt werden können und sie es nicht eindeutig wiederlegen das es einen wirklichen Nerf ist, ist diese Diskussion mehr als Naiv.

Und bitte was stört euch daran das etwas weniger Trefferpunkte hat? Wie viel ist den bitte weniger? Wohl kaum wie in BC wo alles 30% weniger hat. Sicher nicht und wenn es jetzt 10% sind. Kommt ihr disskutiert auch nicht darüber ob ein Bier 10 Cent teurer wird.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> nochmal zu meinen post ich ich bleib bei meiner meinung das alles leicht,kurz und schnell sein soll. Ihr müsst mal auch denke wenn ihr jetzt nur 1-2 mal pro woche nur 1 -2h Zeit habt und dann eine hero inni machen könnt ist das mit den leichten raids fair. Ne hero inni dauert ingesamt 1h mit gruppensuchen und porten miteingerechnet.



Ok einen Raid kriegste mit der Zeit aber nie hin... von daher warum sollen Raids für dich einfach sein?


----------



## Lari (29. April 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Fakten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganzen Thread lesen, meine Beispiele lesen. Dort hab ich bei ein paar Bossen augezeigt, dass der Nerf sinnlos war.
Mom, ich such den Beitrag und verlinke.

Edit: Da isser, Seite 3 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1681702
Aus dem Ignis-Kampf ging ich als Heiler übrigens mit 70% Mana. Wo da zu viel Schaden kommen soll ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## lKreuzritterl (29. April 2009)

Also ich finde das schon ziemlich schwach. Erst waren die Raid inis zu leicht und kommt eine kleine besserung dadrin wo man dann auch vllt ein paar mal viped wird gleich rumgeheult es soll einen Nerf geben?!


----------



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

> Quark...



Von wegen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headshriker (29. April 2009)

schlimmste was blizz machen kann entlich mal ne inze in der man wieder wipt udn sie nerfens tod


----------



## Nightmare66 (29. April 2009)

Für den boss hätte ich mir noch keinen nerf gedacht naja..
muss noch alle andere boss abklappen den durch sind wir noch ned

-dann kann ich für mich sagen ob ulduar zu einfach is


----------



## Leonalis (29. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ganzen Thread lesen, meine Beispiele lesen. Dort hab ich bei ein paar Bossen augezeigt, dass der Nerf sinnlos war.
> Mom, ich such den Beitrag und verlinke.
> 
> Edit: Da isser, Seite 3 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1681702
> Aus dem Ignis-Kampf ging ich als Heiler übrigens mit 70% Mana. Wo da zu viel Schaden kommen soll ist mir ein Rätsel.



Reden und Fakten zeigen sind 2 Paar Schuhe.

Reden kann man den ganzen Tag. Je nach Wetter kann die Laune des Redners sein Wenn man sogar gut ist kann man Politiker werden. Beim Reden ist einfach die Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit da denn gute Redner können Lügen wunderbar einbauen und andere übersehen sie.

Fakten sind was anderes. Sie zeigen ganz klar was die Unterschiede sind von einer bedingt neutralen Sichtweise jetzt hier (von einer Gilde die Bosse pre/jetzt legen)


----------



## Stevesteel (29. April 2009)

Hm, ok, ich persönlich finde es absolut unverständlich, dass sofort, nachdem die ersten Heulthreads "Ulduar ist viel zu schwer"-Threads rauskamen, Blizzard auch sofort reagiert und sich wieder an die 
ichbinzwarerstNaxx10erequiptaberichmöchtetrotzdemalleBosseinUlduarfarmen-Spielern
anpaßt.
Nee nee, sowas ist doch Scheisse!!!
MC, BWL, Naxx 40er, was sind wir da gewipt und haben auch nach dem 30en try an manchen Bossen nicht nach nem Nerf geschrien.
Bin stinkig!  :-(


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> MC, BWL, Naxx 40er, was sind wir da gewipt und haben auch nach dem 30en try an manchen Bossen nicht nach nem Nerf geschrien.



weil man nicht mal auf die Idee kam das die Bosse zu schwer sind, sondern gedacht hat das man selbst einfach zu schlecht ist und mehr übung braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (29. April 2009)

ich finde es zwar auch schade, allerdings macht es sinn da man nun schneller clearen, dadurch equip und erfahrung bekommen kann und somit schneller die hard modes machen kann an welchen man sehr lange wipen sollte/muss.


----------



## wlfbck (29. April 2009)

askmike schrieb:


> Ulduar
> 
> * Pure Saronite mining nodes have temporarily been disable in Ulduar and will return in the future.
> * The Ignis the Furnace Master encounter has received the following changes: The interrupt effect and duration of the damage from Flame Jets has been reduced, the damage from the Slag pot has been reduced, the number of Heat stacks needed to transform an Iron Construct into a Molten state has been reduced, the base melee damage done by Ignis has been reduced, and the damage bonus Ignis receives from Strength of the Creator has been slightly increased.
> ...



just lol. die nervs sind so tierisch unnötig, das glaubt man gar nich. ulduar is bis mimiron so lachhaft leicht, das man es kaum glaubt. kA wieso sie das weiter nerven. (bevor jetzt wieder sprüche ala "clears doch erstmal selbst" kommen, http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...amp;n=Renvelor)


----------



## Stevesteel (29. April 2009)

naja, wenn 2 Tage nachdem Ulduar raus ist, schon die ersten Beschwerde-Threads im offiziellen Forum auftauchen, kein Wunder -_-


----------



## Rygel (29. April 2009)

vielleicht hat dieses thema (bzw. das ganze spiel) viel mehr mit missgunst zu tun, als man wahrhaben möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!?

wenn jemand diese schweren bosse schafft ist s ja schön, aber man kann doch nicht verlangen dass das den restlichen spielern nicht zustehen darf! wer 5 tage bzw. abende in ulduar verbringt (oder sollte ich "verschwendet" sagen?) möchte man natürlich auch der obergeile sein, der die epix spazieren trägt und vor dem die normalen gilden im dreck kriechen, während diese den obergeilen natürlich die pest an den hals wünschen. nach spaß oder spielen klingt das für mich irgendwie nicht.

ich glaube nur ein bruchteil derer, die hier schreiben dass ulduar jetzt zu leicht ist, war auch wirklich dort.


----------



## Lari (29. April 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Reden und Fakten zeigen sind 2 Paar Schuhe.
> 
> Reden kann man den ganzen Tag. Je nach Wetter kann die Laune des Redners sein Wenn man sogar gut ist kann man Politiker werden. Beim Reden ist einfach die Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit da denn gute Redner können Lügen wunderbar einbauen und andere übersehen sie.
> 
> Fakten sind was anderes. Sie zeigen ganz klar was die Unterschiede sind von einer bedingt neutralen Sichtweise jetzt hier (von einer Gilde die Bosse pre/jetzt legen)


Schau dir den Charakter in der Armory an, die Erfolge, die Killshots auf meiner Gilden-Homepage.
Ich muss jetzt hier keine WWS posten, damit es glaubwürdig wird.

Fakt ist ganz klar: Wir haben die generften Bosse alle schon gelegt. Höhepunkt Ignis gestern im 4. Try mit 9 Leuten.
Fakt ist auch, dass wir sie nicht im First Try gelegt haben, aber mit jedem Try besser wurden. Learning by doing sozusagen.

Nun werden die Bosse leichter, auch wenn sie vorher schon getötet werden konnten. Also sind es ganz klar Nerfs.


----------



## Neme16 (29. April 2009)

Also xt  war voher locker schaffbar , dann wart ihr nur zu schlecht

passiert genau was schon abzusehen war, sie merken langsam das die ganzen Boons die naxx 25er noch was reißen können, bc nicht mal t5 hatten , aufeinmal straucheln, weil die BOsse mal anspruchsvoller sind


----------



## Domalias (29. April 2009)

Gääähnnn seit ja immer noch nicht im Game.grins.


----------



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

Najo, im Endeffekt ist es aber so, als wenn man in Counterstrike Zielhilfe einschalten könnte. Ohne Übung und Erfahrungen sollte kein Raid zu clearen sein und keins der beiden kann man nach 2 Wochen in Ulduar haben.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. April 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Und bitte was stört euch daran das etwas weniger Trefferpunkte hat? Wie viel ist den bitte weniger? Wohl kaum wie in BC wo alles 30% weniger hat. Sicher nicht und wenn es jetzt 10% sind. Kommt ihr disskutiert auch nicht darüber ob ein Bier 10 Cent teurer wird.



Okay, dann geb ich dir mal ein Beispiel:

XT hatte inder 1. ID etwa 30Mio. HP, nun nur noch etwa 15 Mio...das ist ein heftiger Unterschied, welchen man auch spürbar merkt. Auc der Schaden seiner Fähigkeiten wurde spürbar gesenkt, direkt in der 2. ID.

Der Enrage-Timer von Razor wurde um 2 min erhöht, also reicht es nu, wenn er bei der 3. Landung auf 50% geholzt wird, anstatt vorher in der 2.

Und das kommt alles ziemlich früh, wo hier das Stammtischgeschwätz sein soll, weiss ich nicht....


----------



## Leonalis (29. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Nun werden die Bosse leichter, auch wenn sie vorher schon getötet werden konnten. Also sind es ganz klar Nerfs.



Ist immer noch einer vermutung ;-) Es mag sein das sie leichter erscheinen aber probiert habt ihr es aber noch nicht. Zudem redet hier jeder für sich und gleichzeitig Stellvertretend für seine Gilde, bewusst oder unbewusst ist total egal. Aber mehr als 0.1% der Gemeinschaft macht ihr nicht aus also ist das Geflame welches über das Geflame gemacht wird welches zum Nerf geführt hat oder auch nicht, völlige Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Aenny (29. April 2009)

Da sieht man es wieder, Pre BC haben wir 5 Stunden am Tag einen Boss versucht zu legen (6/7 Raidtage). Heute beschwert ihr euch, weil ihr nach 4 Stunden wipen den Boss nicht down habt und Blizz nerft den Boss kurzer Hand. Ein Glück das ich WoW den Rücken zugekehrt habe, denn die nichts Könner, Gimps etc. machen das früher mal geilste Spiel kaputt. Wuselt euch im Dreck ihr Pack, macht das Game kaputt, das könnt ihr so gut. Von mir bekommt ihr keinen Respekt oder Anerkennung für eure Leistungen, denn diese sind nichts großes, das kann jeder erreichen. Respekt gebührt nur denen die Pre BC Kel, C'Thun gelegt haben.

Für Ruhm und Ehre!!!

WoW verkommt zu einem "ich kann nix, nerf plz" Game und die Community ist daran schuld. Ein großer Teil der alten Hasen hat aufgehört, an uns liegt es also nicht, sondern dass die Versager überhand gewinnen.

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß noch in World of Nerfcraft.


----------



## 666doomsayer666 (29. April 2009)

die nervs sind doch für den a...


grad erst raus die ini und schon wirds alles wieder erleichtert... ignis ist grad mal eine woche bugfrei und nun schon erleichtert .. völliger unsinn sowas... nerfen können sie gerne, aber bitte erst nach ner zeit von 6 wochen... dann haben die guten gilden sowieso alles down und die net so guten sehen dann auch alles.

ok, es gibt ja noch die hardmodes, damit einem was bleibt für den sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/14 down


----------



## Lari (29. April 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Ist immer noch einer vermutung ;-) Es mag sein das sie leichter erscheinen aber probiert habt ihr es aber noch nicht. Zudem redet hier jeder für sich und gleichzeitig Stellvertretend für seine Gilde, bewusst oder unbewusst ist total egal. Aber mehr als 0.1% der Gemeinschaft macht ihr nicht aus also ist das Geflame welches über das Geflame gemacht wird welches zum Nerf geführt hat oder auch nicht, völlige Zeitverschwendung.


Wieso Vermutung?
Wenn da steht, Boss X macht weniger Schaden, dann macht er weniger Schaden. Und dadurch wird es leichter.
XT002 trifft es ganz hart:
- weniger Schaden vom Erdbeben
- weniger Schaden durch die Lichtbombe
- weniger Leben der kleinen Adds

Willst du mir immer noch verzapfen, dass der Encounter nach den Änderungen nicht leichter ist?

Außerdem flamen hier die wenigsten, es werden die Änderungen und deren Rechtfertigung diskutiert...
Und ja, Quotenflamer sind auch dazwischen.

@ Aenny: Och herm, magst nen Keks? Ist ja schlimm, wie selbstherrlich manche sind, nur weil sie einer selbsternannten Elite angehörten.


----------



## Ekim (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich finde Raids sollen sehr einfach sein. So aussagen wie dann soll man halt öfters online kommen usw finde ich übertrieben.
> 
> Erstens nicht jeder hat jeden Tag zeit um zu raiden. Zweitens wenn man raidet und ständig wipet darf man hohe tränkekosten und Repkosten zahlen. Wenn jetzt einer herkommt, na und dann zahl ich locker weg, sollte man auch mal denken was mit leuten ist nicht nicht jeden tag paar stunden online sind.
> 
> ...



Also, ich finde nicht, dass Raids langweilig sein sollten. Und wenn ich in 5 Minuten den Content durch habe, was kommt dann. Soll ich mir mit irgendwelchen Kiddis Küsschen zuwerfen. Wer dafür Geld zahlen will/muss, soll sich ne Hotline suchen.

Ich will mir den Content erarbeiten, ich will Herausforderungen. Ich will die guten alten Zeiten zurück. Mit Ulduar dachte ich, kommen mal wieder Zeiten, wo nicht jeder Tastaturputzer und Sonntagswürfler bereits nach 2 Wochen mit dem gleichen Equip herumläuft, wie jene, die die Wege im Content bereitet haben, indem sie sich und für andere die Taktiken erarbeitet haben.

Egal ob wir derzeit noch viele Tode sterben, ich sehe die Fortschritte. Und mit denen fallen dann auch die Bosse. Das macht dann Spass.

Ich bin absolut dagegen, dass Bosse dann umfallen sollen, wenn sich Spieler einloggen (nur weil diese keine Zeit zum spielen haben). 

Wer keine Zeit zum Spielen hat, kann sich das Geld sparen.


----------



## RazZzoRizer (29. April 2009)

Ist immer noch viel zu schwer. Solo geht da nix


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. April 2009)

lächerlich sowas......

leute die sich beklagen dass ulduar zu schwer sei.....die sollten sich mal fragen ob sie dort überhaupt was zu suchen haben....


----------



## Leonalis (29. April 2009)

Was heisst den weniger? 1% 100%?

Das er einfacher wird ist klar aber um wie viel? Wird er so viel einfacher das ein solcher gejammer existieren darf?


----------



## Valdarr (29. April 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich glaube nur ein bruchteil derer, die hier schreiben dass ulduar jetzt zu leicht ist, war auch wirklich dort.



Ich glaube im Gegensatz dazu das fast jeder der sich anmaßt von einem akzeptablen Schwierigkeitsgrad für eine neue Raidini zu sprechen keine Vergleichswerte hinsichtlich der schweren Raids aus Classic WoW oder BC hat.

Des weiteren glaube ich auch das viele schlicht zu faul sind eine gescheite Gilde zu leiten/aufzubauen um dann mit reichlich "Casuals" mal 2 Tage die Woche eine 25er anzugehen und sogar mal 2-3 Stunden einzuplanen. Manche können es wirklich nicht, aber wer so wenig Zeit hat kann auch net meckern.

Sry aber derartiger Mumpitz² ist schlicht bekloppt. Wir sind mit reichlich arbeitender Bevölkerung und einer Memberanzahl von 50 Leuten bis Sunwell gekommen ohne das ein Großteil der Leute mehr als 2 mal die Woche von 19.00 - 22.30 Uhr parat stand. Im Normalfall warens somit etwa 3-4 Raidtage die Woche die allerdings konzentriert und gut vorbereitet angegangen wurden.

In Classic WoW haben wir 3 Gilden gesammelt und sind dann bis Naxx marschiert und haben genauso Gelegenheitsspieler in unseren Reihen gehabt.

Sry aber mangelnde Zeit gleicht sich durch Einsatz, Motivation und vor allem Kritikfähigkeit aus. Mir ist jedenfalls ein derartiger Spieler der nur 1-2 mal die Woche da ist um einiges lieber als ein 24/7 Zocker der mir nur auf den Keks geht oder vorgibt Wissen und Erfahrungen zu haben die er nicht besitzt.

greetz

P.S. Hardmode ausgeklammert, aber der sollte in meinen Augen eh weg. Mehr Inis statt aufgewärmte Inis mit angehobenem Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. April 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Das er einfacher wird ist klar aber um wie viel? Wird er so viel einfacher das ein solcher gejammer existieren darf?



es geht nicht darum wie stark die nerfkeule geschwungen wird......sondern darum dass blizzard sie nach gerade mal zwei wochen überhaupt schwingt.


----------



## Lari (29. April 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Was heisst den weniger? 1% 100%?
> 
> Das er einfacher wird ist klar aber um wie viel? Wird er so viel einfacher das ein solcher gejammer existieren darf?


Es geht nicht darum, um wieviel, sondern dass es überhaupt abgeschwächt wird, nach zwei vergangenen IDs.


----------



## Morcan (29. April 2009)

Unfassbar schrieb:


> Dann sucht Euch Leute, wegen solchen Egoisten oder vielleicht auch zu sehr introvertierten Leutchen wie Euch gibt ja nun schon keine 40er Raids mehr.



Ähm ja...könnte auch an der leicht gestiegenen Hardwareanforderung liegen, bei denen nicht jeder PC 40 rumwuselnde Pixelhaufen verarbeiten kann...



Aenny schrieb:


> Da sieht man es wieder, Pre BC haben wir 5 Stunden am Tag einen Boss versucht zu legen (6/7 Raidtage). Heute beschwert ihr euch, weil ihr nach 4 Stunden wipen den Boss nicht down habt und Blizz nerft den Boss kurzer Hand. Ein Glück das ich WoW den Rücken zugekehrt habe, denn die nichts Könner, Gimps etc. machen das früher mal geilste Spiel kaputt. Wuselt euch im Dreck ihr Pack, macht das Game kaputt, das könnt ihr so gut. Von mir bekommt ihr keinen Respekt oder Anerkennung für eure Leistungen, denn diese sind nichts großes, das kann jeder erreichen. Respekt gebührt nur denen die Pre BC Kel, C'Thun gelegt haben.
> 
> Für Ruhm und Ehre!!!
> 
> ...



Uiuiui eine/r von der ganz harten Sorte. Deine "Beleidigungen" zeigen ja nur das du wieder einer dieser 1337-Spieler bist. Wuhu ich kann alles, hab alles schon ganz allein gelegt usw...
Aber sag mal..wenn du dem Spiel den Rücken gekehrt hast...warum treibst du dich dann noch im WoW-Forum von Buffed herum? Und wer 6/7 Raidtage hat/hatte, sollte sich vllt. überlegen ob ihm im Leben nicht irgendwas fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Achja... es ist Blizzard´s Spiel, hört auf zu spielen, oder euch zu beschweren...


----------



## Leonalis (29. April 2009)

Gehen wir mal zurück. Wie war das mit Kara und dem Nerf von Mores oder die nerfs in SSC, TK, MH, Magi/Grull.

Die Nerfs waren doch überall immer vorhanden. Es ist nichts neues. Einzig neu sind die Bosse und deren Namen. Das ganze Theater rundherum beginnt immer wieder von neuem.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (29. April 2009)

Also erst mal an alle die sagen das es sch... ist und jeder depp nun freeloot bekommt.
Heult weiter. So sehr viel einfacher solte es nicht werden. 


Ich bin nicht in ner imba "wir raiden jeden tag" Gilde.
Und unser erster Ulduar besuch war wie erwartet recht anspruchsvoll für uns.
Der Leviathan is schon billig einfach. Gut wir hatten drei wipes da keiner wuste wie der gehen soll.
Trotzdem lag der und das sogar mit Erfolg.
Die nächsten bosse dagegen waren schon schwieriger. Sind dann nicht weiter gekommen. Aber was solls.
Wir wurden auch immer besser. 
Was ich damit sagen will ist das es schwer für "normal raider" ist aber mit viel übung machbar. 
Von daher ist der nerf nicht wirklich notwendig gewesen aber er hilft damit ich nicht wieder 200 gold reppkosten ausgeben muss und ich Ulduar auch mal von innen sehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffe aber der nerf is nicht zu stark.


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> @ Aenny: Och herm, magst nen Keks? Ist ja schlimm, wie selbstherrlich manche sind, nur weil sie einer selbsternannten Elite angehörten.


Von seiner Selbstherrlichkeit mal abgesehen... mit _*"WoW verkommt zu einem "ich kann nix, nerf plz" Game und die Community ist daran schuld."*_ hat er leider nicht ganz unrecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




RazZzoRizer schrieb:


> Ist immer noch viel zu schwer. Solo geht da nix


Schreib das doch mal ins akerimanische Forum, vielleicht macht Blizz was draus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tramadol (29. April 2009)

egal was is, es wird gewhinet ... naxx war zu leicht uldua is jetzt zu schwer und muss genervt werden weil man mal paar stunden wipet... also da fehlt doch sämtliche realtion und realismus


----------



## Piggy D. (29. April 2009)

boooooooooring, wo isn da der spaß bei? da war die harte arbeit am release ja fast umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tramadol (29. April 2009)

Aenny schrieb:


> Da sieht man es wieder, Pre BC haben wir 5 Stunden am Tag einen Boss versucht zu legen (6/7 Raidtage). Von mir bekommt ihr keinen Respekt oder Anerkennung für eure Leistungen, denn diese sind nichts großes, das kann jeder erreichen. Respekt gebührt nur denen die Pre BC Kel, C'Thun gelegt haben.



Naja dafür hast du ziemlich viel zeit geopfert und jemand der so exzessiv wow spielt opfere ich keinen respekt ^^ ich hab damals nich geraidet weils viel zu kranker stress war, klar wer drauf bock hat darf gerne 30h+ in der woche fürs raiden aufwenden aber das is einfach keine relation wenn man jede woche über einen ganzen tag (schlaf noch nciht eingerechnet) seines lebens mit raiden verbringen muss um was zu erreichen, daher finde ich es nur logisch das sie das alles bissle runtersetzen, selbst durch diesen nerf werden die meisten leute noch ihre probs mit ulduar haben also heult nich gleich rum wie die blöden....
Wer uldua jetzt schon clear hat is einfach selber schuld und hätte einfach was andres machen können als direkt nach dem Patch für 72h am stück zu raiden


----------



## Doonna (29. April 2009)

Ich finde den Normal Mode hätten sie wenig abschwächen können, aber Hardmode sollte so bleiebn.


----------



## Tramadol (29. April 2009)

Piggy schrieb:


> boooooooooring, wo isn da der spaß bei? da war die harte arbeit am release ja fast umsonst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja total umsonst... was bringts dir bei Release direkt alles zu clearen und zu zocken wie ein blöder damit macht man sich den Content doch selber kaputt


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

OK, offensichtlich, jedenfalls wenn ich die Post hier lese, ist Ulduar für einige Superzocker Freeloot geworden (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Damit hat sich eure Hoffnung auf eine Content, der euch wirklich herausfordert klar zerschlagen.
WoW ist zu leicht ihr seid zu gut alles ist kacke und Blizz dumm.

Also zieht endlich bitte bitte die Konsequenzen, lasst uns Loosern unser armseliges, langweiliges und leichtes Spiel und geht!!

Wiedersehen, arividerci, adieu und bye bye.


----------



## PewPew_oO (29. April 2009)

Aenny schrieb:


> Da sieht man es wieder, Pre BC haben wir 5 Stunden am Tag einen Boss versucht zu legen (6/7 Raidtage). Heute beschwert ihr euch, weil ihr nach 4 Stunden wipen den Boss nicht down habt und Blizz nerft den Boss kurzer Hand. Ein Glück das ich WoW den Rücken zugekehrt habe, denn die nichts Könner, Gimps etc. machen das früher mal geilste Spiel kaputt. Wuselt euch im Dreck ihr Pack, macht das Game kaputt, das könnt ihr so gut. Von mir bekommt ihr keinen Respekt oder Anerkennung für eure Leistungen, denn diese sind nichts großes, das kann jeder erreichen. Respekt gebührt nur denen die Pre BC Kel, C'Thun gelegt haben.
> 
> Für Ruhm und Ehre!!!
> 
> ...




Interessant, du profilierst dich mit einem Spiel, besser gesagt, sogar nur mit dem, was du dort erreicht hast. Kein Name, keine Hinweise.

Ruhm und Ehre gebühren den Leuten, welche was sinnvolles für ihr soziales Umfeld machen! Ich möchte nicht mit dem Finger auf dich zeigen und einen Suchti oder Hartz 4 Empfänger nennen, sondern nur mal sagen, wer was nützliches tut, und wer nicht...


----------



## Leonalis (29. April 2009)

schreib noch Tschüss hinzu das sagen wir Schweizer =)^^


----------



## Valdarr (29. April 2009)

Tramadol schrieb:


> naja total umsonst... was bringts dir bei Release direkt alles zu clearen und zu zocken wie ein blöder damit macht man sich den Content doch selber kaputt



Weil mann die Zeit und Lust dazu hat sich mit den Encountern und einem neuen Ziel auseinanderzusetzen?

Eventuell musste auch der ein oder andere dafür nicht 72h zocken oder hart arbeiten?

Vielleicht gibt es durchaus Leute dort draussen die WoW ein ganzes Weilchen spielen und demnach recht gut und vor allem durchdacht spielen?

Oder aber einfach mal ein bissel Ehrgeiz haben?


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. April 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Weil mann die Zeit und Lust dazu hat sich mit den Encountern und einem neuen Ziel auseinanderzusetzen?
> 
> Eventuell musste auch der ein oder andere dafür nicht 72h zocken oder hart arbeiten?
> 
> ...



Ne ist wohl eine sterbende Rasse...leider....


----------



## baummi (29. April 2009)

/Ironie an:Super der Nerf.Jetzt kann ich als Spieler mit Null Skill da auch endlich hin und hole mir alle T8 Sachen/Ironie off.

Bin erstaunt wieviel Unmut diese Aktion ausgelöst hat.Leute verbraucht eure Energie lieber in Ulduar bevor nochmal generft wird.loooooooool.

Ne mal im Ernst.Ob da generft wird oder nicht ist mit Scheißegal.Da steh ich drüber^^

so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (29. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Ne ist wohl eine sterbende Rasse...leider....



Nee net ganz wir züchten grad Nachwuchs und wildern sogar wieder aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee n paar gibbet noch von den alten Jungs aus meinen 2 Gilden, aber leider wohl nicht mehr allzu lang.


----------



## Nimeroth (29. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> OK, offensichtlich, jedenfalls wenn ich die Post hier lese, ist Ulduar für einige Superzocker Freeloot geworden (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also so gern ich deine Comments als lese, aber das klingt nach Polemik. Ich finde diesen Nerf gelinde gesagt zum kotzen.
Warum zum Teufel muss denn immer alles sofort clear sein?
Was ist denn so schlimm daran 3h an nem Boss zu wipen? Wir haben in der zweiten ID gerade mal 10/14 Bossen down im
25er, und ich gehe davon aus, das die letzten 4 noch ein bissel knackiger sind.

Aber Ignis war nicht schwer. Einfach kurz bevor die Flamme kommt hüpfen, und du bekommst keinen Schaden. Nen Engel auf
den in der Schlacke setzen und heilen, dann passt das. Wir kannten den Boss nicht haben nur wage Vermutungen gehabt und
trotzdem nur 5 oder 6 tries gebraucht. Und selbst wenns 20 oder mehr gewesen wären, dann wäre die Genugtuung ihn zu
legen nur noch größer gewesen.

Genauso der XT. Am Anfang recht oft gewiped, aber dann hats auch geklappt. Keiner der Bosse ist unschaffbar, und wenn man
sie in der ersten, zweiten oder dritten ID nicht legt, mein Gott, dann eben in einer der folgenden.

Bis dahin hat man auch schon besseres Equip und es wird eh leichter. Aber wenn da halt Leute reinrennen die noch in Naxx10
Probleme haben, warum muss dann  die aktuell schwerste Instanz JETZT SCHON generft werden??

Damit werden alle ambitionierten Spieler darum gebracht es auf dem Ursprünglichen Schwierigkeitsgrad zu versuchen.
Ich finds erbärmlich und einfach nur Schade. Naja..dann können die ganzen Whiner ja bald wieder in IF auf die Brücke stehen
und schön rumposen (damit mein Post nicht total frei von Vorurteilen ist).

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Cupertino (29. April 2009)

askmike schrieb:


> Nachdem wir am Monag 4 Stunden am Deconstructor gewiped sind fasse ich das mal positiv auf!



L2P Noob. Am Anfang sind wir da auch gewiped, aber dann hatten wir den Dreh raus und haben ihn dann Umgehauen... 

Der Nerf kommt viel zu früh...nur weil es wieder Leute gab die heulen Ulduar sei zu schwer. Für Randomgruppen mag das der Fall sein, aber Randomgruppen sucken eh hard.


----------



## Harloww (29. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Also zieht endlich bitte bitte die Konsequenzen, lasst uns Loosern unser armseliges, langweiliges und leichtes Spiel und geht!!
> 
> Wiedersehen, arividerci, adieu und bye bye.


GUSCH, du Casual.


----------



## Leonalis (29. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Also so gern ich deine Comments als lese, aber das klingt nach Polemik. Ich finde diesen Nerf gelinde gesagt zum kotzen.
> Warum zum Teufel muss denn immer alles sofort clear sein?



wo steht das der Nerf allen spieler sofort die garantie gibt das alles clear ist? Oo hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Stevesteel (29. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> OK, offensichtlich, jedenfalls wenn ich die Post hier lese, ist Ulduar für einige Superzocker Freeloot geworden (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Polemik vom Feinsten!
Aber ne vernünftige Argumenatation vermisse ich.

_Mist, da war schon jemand mit dem nun hoffentlich in diesem Thread nicht inflationär gebrauchtem Wort *Polemik* schneller_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Also so gern ich deine Comments als lese, aber das klingt nach Polemik. Ich finde diesen Nerf gelinde gesagt zum kotzen.
> Warum zum Teufel muss denn immer alles sofort clear sein?



Sollte es auch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und es muss keineswegs alles immer clear sein.

Ich kann ganz gut damit leben dass ich 25 Ulduar frühestens mit Level 90 sehen werden. NP.

Was mich ärgert sind die, die mindestens genau so polemsich losbrüllen, das ja nun alles endgültig am Ende sei und man Ulduar eigentlich nackig und mit Tastatur/Kinn Steurung machen könnte.
Das ist nicht die Wahrheit für den Normalspieler sondern eben nur für ein Paar Schreihälse, Nerv hin oder her und auf solch polemisches Gebrabbel reagiere ich eben auch mit polemischem Gebrabbel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (29. April 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> wo steht das der Nerf allen spieler sofort die garantie gibt das alles clear ist? Oo hab ich was verpasst?



Ich sagte nicht dass es so wird, ich habe den ganzen "Wah...Ulduar ist soooo schwer Onkel Blizzard" Leuten einfach mal
unterstellt, daß die sich genau das wünschen. Überspitze Darstellung, zwischen den Zeilen und so.

Es ist traurig, daß mittlerweile keiner mehr genug Durchhaltevermögen hat, und alles nur noch so schnell wie möglich
mit möglichst wenig Aufwand haben möchte.

"Zwei oder drei Tries mach ich mit, wenns dann net klappt geh ich aber" Mentalität. Bitte alle das Spiel löschen, danke.

@EDIT:

Ohrensammler: Du bist dann leider einer der wenigen Rühmlichen Ausnahmen. Ich pers. hab auch kein Prob damit ne Weile zu warten
und ne ganze Weile mir vorher die Zähne auszubeissen.
Leider ist es aber seit dem Addon zur Mode geworden, daß jeder frische 80er gleich denkt er kann Yogg-Saron direkt looten gehen.
Wenn man dann auf die Nase fällt ist das Spiel schuld, und nicht etwa man selbst...

Es ist prinzipiell ja auch gar nichts dagegen einzuwenden eine Instanz abzuschwächen. Aber doch nicht so schnell! Man kann doch erstmal
drei oder vier Monate warten. Wenn der PAtch live geht, hab ich keine Chance mehr die Bosse so zu sehen wie sie gedacht waren, und wie
sie bereits bezwungen wurden.

Ja, ich möchte mich gerne mit Ensidia messen, ich möchte sehen wie hart die kämpfen mussten um in der kurzen Zeit die Bosse zu legen
(PTR hin oder her). Die Chance wird mir dann komplett genommen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Es ist traurig, daß mittlerweile keiner mehr genug Durchhaltevermögen hat, und alles nur noch so schnell wie möglich
> mit möglichst wenig Aufwand haben möchte.
> 
> "Zwei oder drei Tries mach ich mit, wenns dann net klappt geh ich aber" Mentalität. Bitte alle das Spiel löschen, danke.
> ...



Dazu fällt mir eigentlich nur eins ein...
*Warum *?? 
Warum ist das traurig ? Warum sollen Leute, die eine andere (vllt ja sogar gesündere, wer weiß) Einstellung zu diesem Spiel haben als du, nicht mehr weiterspielen dürfen.

Verstehe ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (29. April 2009)

Aber wisst ihr was ich total zum kotzen finde (abgesehen von ein paar kommentaren hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ?
Die leute sind kein wipen mehr gewohnt: So geschehen in Archa 25er rnd. Der neue Boss dieser Emalon, welcher ja nicht sooo leicht ist wie Archa, 3 mal gewiped (für mich nicht viel), dann ist die halbe gruppe mit dem Kommentar: Das ist ja reinstes repkostenfarmen, oder sry kein bock auf so nen shice, uvm, auf einmal weggewesen. Daraufhin ist natürlich auch noch der Rest geleavt. 

Ich finde es normal, dass man auch mal öfter wiped an nem neuen Boss. Aber nein alle wollen nur noch: 1) Rein, 2)Killen, 3)looten, und nach dem wipe sind alle nur noch am schreien, dass das nie was wird, und dass die grp so scheiße is.

Darum geh ich keine random raids mehr, denn bei uns in der Gilde ist das kein Thema, wenn mal an einem Boss öfter gewiped wird, da is dann die Freude umso größer wenn er dann liegt.


----------



## Skîpper (29. April 2009)

Ich finde den - jetzt schon zweiten Nerf - verdammt blöd, um es untertrieben zu beschreiben.
Den ersten Nerf, ok, lass ich mir noch gefallen damit man vielleicht auch mal mehr als nur den Vorplatz von Ulduar sieht, zumindest die, die nich so viel Zeit haben. Aber ich finde dieser Nerf war völlig ausreichend. Wo wir in der ersten Woche noch 5-6 mal an XT-002 gewiped sind, hatten wir den weiblichen Bot nach dem ersten nerf first try down. Und jetzt noch ein Nerf? Für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar. Vor allem dann so Nerfs für die letzten Hohlbirnen.....Lichtbombe und Erschüttern machen weniger Damage und der enrage timer wurde hoch gesetzt.....Wegen mir hätten se die Lichtombe noch mehr dmg verursachen lassen können, zumindest wenn man in er grp steht, aber kommt man nur wieder den bewegungslegasthenikern entgegen die es nicht auf die reihe bekommen mal raus zu laufen wenn sie die bombe snd...

Ignis, ok, da ist es was anderes, da er wirklich ziemlich hapig is, vor allem ohne dudu heal. Aber totzdem kein zwingend notwendiger nerf. 
Blizzard schafft es einfach nicht ein gesundes Mittelmaß zu finden....das ist glaube das hauptproblem. Ich will aber auch absolut nich behaupten dass das einfach wäre. Aber nach so vielen Jahren, könnte man es ja ein wenig erwarten.

Aber es hat eh jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu. Was auch gut so ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long, ma schun was mich heut abend bei den titanen und dem Tanzmariechen in Robotergestalt erwartet ^^
Schönen Feierabend alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarienna (29. April 2009)

Ich finde das mehr als schade...endlich viel einem mal nicht wieder der Loot einem gleich in den Schoss...wir stehen momentan vor Mimiron und
Ulduar war seit langem mal wieder eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Oder aber einfach mal ein bissel Ehrgeiz haben?



Ehrgeiz habe ich, aber der richtet sich _ganz bestimmt nicht_ auf Spiele. Wer das tut, der sollte mal sehen, ob er im RL nicht Ziele findet, die Ehrgeiz wert sind.


----------



## Stevesteel (29. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir eigentlich nur eins ein...
> *Warum *??
> Warum ist das traurig ? Warum sollen Leute, die eine andere (vllt ja sogar gesündere, wer weiß) Einstellung zu diesem Spiel haben als du, nicht mehr weiterspielen dürfen.
> 
> ...


hm, es ist also "eine gesündere Einstellung", wenn man nach 3x Wipen die Gruppe verläßt, aus Angst vor Repkosten und somit auch allen anderen den eventuellen Erfolg nimmt?
_Don't feed the troll!_


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ehrgeiz habe ich, aber der richtet sich _ganz bestimmt nicht_ auf Spiele. Wer das tut, der sollte mal sehen, ob er im RL nicht Ziele findet, die Ehrgeiz wert sind.



Warum immer diese völlig sinnlosen Hinweise aufs RL? Ich hab Ziele im RL die ich ehrgeizig angehe, aber das hält mich nicht davon ab auch im Spiel ehrgeizig zu sein.


----------



## Stevesteel (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ehrgeiz habe ich, aber der richtet sich _ganz bestimmt nicht_ auf Spiele. Wer das tut, der sollte mal sehen, ob er im RL nicht Ziele findet, die Ehrgeiz wert sind.


genau, und alle die 4 Tage die Woche raiden gehen sind Hartz4ler...man man, lass deine Polemik einfach mal draussen und bilde dir eine eigene Meinung!

_nt: da wars wieder: *Polemik* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Die leute sind kein wipen mehr gewohnt



Oh man, das klingt ja, als würdest Du sagen: "Diese Weicheier von heute! Die sind kein Auspeitschen mehr gewohnt!" Weiß Du was? Das ist gut so! Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu weiblich um zu verstehen, was an sinnlosen Schwierigkeiten gut sein soll...

Persönlich finde ich Bosse, die man nur durch Versuch-und-Fehlschlag umhauen kann, sowas von öde: sobald das wer geschafft hat, gibt's nen Guide oder Video und alle anderen müssen nur noch die Moves üben. Geistige Leistung: null, ist nur noch eine Frage des Merkvermögens un der Reflexe.

Aber zum Glück gibt's ja noch PvP, da müssen keine computergesteuerten Bosse auf die Merkfähigkeiten der Masse angepaßt werden.


----------



## Irondragon1887 (29. April 2009)

Ich finds komisch das leute sich hier beschweren das es leichter wird die nicht mal naxx clear haben was mitlerweile keine kunst mehr ist!!!
Der Nerf mag für einige gerechtfertigt sein für andre nicht, ich persönlich finde es schade das es wieder leichter gemacht wurde und es auch keine prequest gab mit titel zur Belohnung der dann mit weglassen der pre auch komplett abgeschaft wird!!!!


----------



## l33r0y (29. April 2009)

> Persönlich finde ich Bosse, die man nur durch Versuch-und-Fehlschlag umhauen kann, sowas von öde: sobald das wer geschafft hat, gibt's nen Guide oder Video und alle anderen müssen nur noch die Moves üben. Geistige Leistung: null, ist nur noch eine Frage des Merkvermögens un der Reflexe.



Und was ist deiner Meinung nach nach dem nerf besser? Das man keine Guides mehr braucht weil die Bosse eh liegen? Sind die Ansprüche höher weil die Bosse leichter sind?


----------



## Stevesteel (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Oh man, das klingt ja, als würdest Du sagen: "Diese Weicheier von heute! Die sind kein Auspeitschen mehr gewohnt!" Weiß Du was? Das ist gut so! Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu weiblich um zu verstehen, was an sinnlosen Schwierigkeiten gut sein soll...
> 
> Persönlich finde ich Bosse, die man nur durch Versuch-und-Fehlschlag umhauen kann, sowas von öde: sobald das wer geschafft hat, gibt's nen Guide oder Video und alle anderen müssen nur noch die Moves üben. Geistige Leistung: null, ist nur noch eine Frage des Merkvermögens un der Reflexe.
> 
> Aber zum Glück gibt's ja noch PvP, da müssen keine computergesteuerten Bosse auf die Merkfähigkeine der Masse angepaßt werden.


_richtig, weil da wildes Rumgehopse und mit dem Gesicht über die Tastatur rollen ausreicht _ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück gibt's ja noch PvP, da müssen keine computergesteuerten Bosse auf die Merkfähigkeine der Masse angepaßt werden.



Wenn dich das Thema als PvPler eh nicht Interessiert warum schreibst du dann überhaupt mit? Und PvP ist das selbe in Grün, zu 99% Reagieren die Gegner nach einer Aktion gleich, von daher...


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> genau, und alle die 4 Tage die Woche raiden gehen sind Hartz4ler...man man, lass deine Polemik einfach mal draussen und bilde dir eine eigene Meinung!



Das war keine Polemik, von Hartz IV war nicht die Rede (das war aber eine Unterstellung von Dir), und das ganze ist meine Meinung, die ich noch von keinem gehört habe: wer Spiele spielt nicht um sich zu entspannen sondern um seinen Ehrgeiz zu befriedigen, sollte diesen seinen Ehrgeiz auf das RL umlenken. In Spielen kann man nichts beweisen, nichts bringen und nichts Gutes tun.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hm, es ist also "eine gesündere Einstellung", wenn man nach 3x Wipen die Gruppe verläßt, aus Angst vor Repkosten und somit auch allen anderen den eventuellen Erfolg nimmt?
> _Don't feed the troll!_




Keine Ahnung warum du mich als Troll bezeichnest, aber du wirst schon deine Gründe haben.

Mir geht es nicht darum wer nach wieviel Versuchen welche Gruppe verlässt.

Vielmehr versuche ich deutlich zu machen, dass es Spieler gibt die dieses Spiel mit einem hohen Potential an Ehrgeiz betreiben und andere die darin eine feierabendlich ablenkende Freizeitbeschäftigung sehen und daher vllt weniger Interesse daran haben, schwere Bosskämpfe immer und immer wider zu wiederholen.
Dem Kommentar von Nimeroth nach, soll doch die letztere Gruppe bitte ihre Accounts löschen.

Ich hingegen denke, dass keine der beiden Gruppen das Recht für sich in Anspruch nehmen kann, das Spiel besser als die andere Gruppe verstanden zu haben.

Jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## onekel (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich finde Raids sollen sehr einfach sein. So aussagen wie dann soll man halt öfters online kommen usw finde ich übertrieben.
> 
> Erstens nicht jeder hat jeden Tag zeit um zu raiden. Zweitens wenn man raidet und ständig wipet darf man hohe tränkekosten und Repkosten zahlen. Wenn jetzt einer herkommt, na und dann zahl ich locker weg, sollte man auch mal denken was mit leuten ist nicht nicht jeden tag paar stunden online sind.
> 
> ...



Wer keine Zeit hat, sollte die Finger von solchen Spielen lassen. Man sieht ja was aus WoW geworden ist. Bis zum erscheinen von BC war WoW ein sehr gutes Spiel. Heute ist es nur noch ein Witz.


----------



## -Vardor- (29. April 2009)

echt mies.. ich hab zwar erst einen boss down,.. aber was solls ich geh nich oft raiden und so und freu mich viel mehr wenn ich dann mal nen 2ten down hab.. aber nef war irgentwie nicht nötig. oder sind die anderen soooo schwer?


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Wenn dich das Thema als PvPler eh nicht Interessiert warum schreibst du dann überhaupt mit?



Warum darf ich mich nicht zu einem Thema äußern? Weil Dir meine Meinung nicht paßt? Na, Du bist mir ja einer..



> Und PvP ist das selbe in Grün, zu 99% Reagieren die Gegner nach einer Aktion gleich, von daher...



a) und im PvE zu 100%
b) nicht in der Arena


----------



## jay390 (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Oh man, das klingt ja, als würdest Du sagen: "Diese Weicheier von heute! Die sind kein Auspeitschen mehr gewohnt!" Weiß Du was? Das ist gut so! Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu weiblich um zu verstehen, was an sinnlosen Schwierigkeiten gut sein soll...
> 
> Persönlich finde ich Bosse, die man nur durch Versuch-und-Fehlschlag umhauen kann, sowas von öde: sobald das wer geschafft hat, gibt's nen Guide oder Video und alle anderen müssen nur noch die Moves üben. Geistige Leistung: null, ist nur noch eine Frage des Merkvermögens un der Reflexe.
> 
> Aber zum Glück gibt's ja noch PvP, da müssen keine computergesteuerten Bosse auf die Merkfähigkeine der Masse angepaßt werden.



Naja eig habe ich das ja auch gar nicht so beschrieben, hab nur gemeint, dass das halt total nervt wenn jeder gleich nachm 1. wipe abhaut, weil er ja keine Repkosten "farmen" will. Meistens sinds eh nur die Leute die mit ihrer Gilde schon alle 25er clear haben und sich halt nicht zu so was "herablassen" wollen.

Also erst lesen, dann flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das war keine Polemik, von Hartz IV war nicht die Rede (das war aber eine Unterstellung von Dir), und das ganze ist meine Meinung, die ich noch von keinem gehört habe: wer Spiele spielt nicht um sich zu entspannen sondern um seinen Ehrgeiz zu befriedigen, sollte diesen seinen Ehrgeiz auf das RL umlenken. In Spielen kann man nichts beweisen, nichts bringen und nichts Gutes tun.


meiner Meinung nach sollte man vom Ehrgeiz in einem Spiel nicht auf den Ehrgeiz im RL schließen. Nur deine Aussage war ja, daß jemand der im WOW ehrgeizige Ziele verfolgt, im RL anscheinend nichts drauf hat. Diese Aussage ist polemisch.
Die verglich ich mit der genauso polemischen Aussage, daß alle, die mehr als 4 Tage die Woche raiden, Hartz4ler sind.


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

onekel schrieb:


> Wer keine Zeit hat, sollte die Finger von solchen Spielen lassen.



Wer soviel Zeit hat, das er stundenlang wipen kann, der sollte die Finger von solchen Spielen lassen und etwas sozial Nützliches tun, egal ob bezahlt oder nicht.


Merkst Du was? Wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so ruft es auch wieder heraus.

Ich hoffe, Du hast was gelernt.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Warum darf ich mich nicht zu einem Thema äußern? Weil Dir meine Meinung nicht paßt? Na, Du bist mir ja einer..



Hab doch nicht gesagt das du es nicht darfst oO Ich wollte nur deine Beweggründe erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Technocrat schrieb:


> a) und im PvE zu 100%
> b) nicht in der Arena



a) Durch kleine Fehler von den Mitspielern und aktuellen Serverlags ist da schon ein bischen Dynamik drin ^^
b) Gerade da, je nach Gegner gibts Taktiken und ich bin noch nicht wirklich Überrascht worden in dem ein Schurke sich nen Große Heilung drückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (29. April 2009)

Absoluter MIST !
Ulduar ist echt ne knackige Sache und jetzt nerfen sie schinwieder dran rum oO
Hat Blizzard was gegen Raidgilden???
Ulduar macht einen Riesenspaß, grade weil die Bosse nicht alle Firsttry liegen und jetzt bewegen wir uns Woche für Woche wieder näher an Naxxramas. Eine echte Frecheit ist das.


----------



## Nimeroth (29. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir eigentlich nur eins ein...
> *Warum *??
> Warum ist das traurig ? Warum sollen Leute, die eine andere (vllt ja sogar gesündere, wer weiß) Einstellung zu diesem Spiel haben als du, nicht mehr weiterspielen dürfen.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist der Punkt. Niemand sorgt dafür das diese Leute das Spiel nicht weiterspielen dürfen. Ich lehne mich jetzt weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte einfach mal das JEDER Spieler mit dem entsprechenden Equip in der Lage ist, in Ulduar vorwärts zu kommen ohne das irgendwas generft werden muss.

Der eine schafft das früher, der andere Später. Himmel, es ist gerade die zweite ID rum. Zwei lumpige Wochen und schon stehen gravierende Änderungen an.
Das kanns doch nicht sein? Nochmal, vieleicht denke ich da ja altmodisch, aber wenn man sich um seinen Char kümmert, ihn gut ausstattet und spielen kann,
dann schafft man auch Ulduar nach und nach.

Aber nein, drei Wipes an nem Encounter, und schon ist das Spiel scheisse und zu schwer. Dabei hat man doch gerade erst die tollen lila Armschienen aus Ahn'Kahet bekommen, damit muss es doch zu schaffen sein...unverständlich...

@Technocrat: Ich versuche schon geraume Zeit deine provokanten und teils Hetzerischen Kommentare einfach zu überlesen. Aber eine Anmerkung hab ich doch für dich: Ich hoffe für jeden PVE Spieler, daß du beim PvP bleibt, da kannst du dann die Noobs mit S5 bashen (Achtung...Unterstellung!).
Mit deiner Art und Einstellungen wärst du garantiert die letzte Person die ich in meinem Raid haben möchte. Dann lieber 20 x 12 Jährige "Kiddie's".
*ignore*

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Syriora (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Erstens nicht jeder hat jeden Tag zeit um zu raiden. Zweitens wenn man raidet und ständig wipet darf man hohe tränkekosten und Repkosten zahlen. Wenn jetzt einer herkommt, na und dann zahl ich locker weg, sollte man auch mal denken was mit leuten ist nicht nicht jeden tag paar stunden online sind.



1 Stunde Dailys machen = 200 Gold 
Ist nicht viel Zeit die man investieren muss. Wer raiden will muss halt ein wenig was für tun, das ist kein neues Prinzip.



> Ich finde Raids sollen einfach sein und auch schnell gehen. Wenn euch allen der schwierigkeitsgrad nervt dann hört einfach auf mit WoW zu spielen. Wie das wollt ihr nicht? Tja dann verstehe ich euer Problem nicht. Ich spiele keine Spiele die mir zu langweilig sind usw.
> 
> Blizz macht das gut so wie WoW zur Zeit ist.



Warum spielst du denn? Um in Inzen reinzulaufen, Epics abzugreifen, Spaß haben? 

Genauso wie du haben andere Spieler eben ihren Spaß an den harten Encountern. Und da gehöre ich auch dazu. Für mich liegt der Spaß eben darin, rauszufinden, wie man einen Boss 'sauber' legt und wenn ich dafür ewig viel Gold ins Land schicke.


----------



## Dietrich (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich finde Raids sollen sehr einfach sein. So aussagen wie dann soll man halt öfters online kommen usw finde ich übertrieben.
> 
> Erstens nicht jeder hat jeden Tag zeit um zu raiden. Zweitens wenn man raidet und ständig wipet darf man hohe tränkekosten und Repkosten zahlen. Wenn jetzt einer herkommt, na und dann zahl ich locker weg, sollte man auch mal denken was mit leuten ist nicht nicht jeden tag paar stunden online sind.
> 
> ...



Wieso hörst du denn nicht mit dem Spiel auf, wenn es dir zu schwer ist? Die heutige Mentalität ist einfach, das man alles in den A... gesteckt bekommen möchte, für Null Aufwand. 
Bist du im RL auch so? Denke schon. So eine Einstellung kommt nicht einfach so. 

MufG


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer soviel Zeit hat, das er stundenlang wipen kann, der sollte die Finger von solchen Spielen lassen und etwas sozial Nützliches tun, egal ob bezahlt oder nicht.
> 
> 
> Merkst Du was? Wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so ruft es auch wieder heraus.
> ...



Du bist Sozialarbeiter/in ???


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

Ah ja, Nim, getroffene Hunde bellen... die Wahrheit ist eben nicht für jeden zu ertragen.


----------



## GerriG (29. April 2009)

Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern das wir damals in kara 13x bei Moroes gewhiped sind :/

Und dann war er ein zuckerschlecken.
Also an die ganzen whiner da draußen, tryen tryn tryn bis er liegt, die meisten Bosse sind Taktik sache.
Sofern ihr ansehnliches Equip habt (d.h nich Blau/Grün rein..)

Also ich fand Ulduar so gut wie es am Montag noch war.
Hatten bei Auriaya paar probleme mit dem Pull, haben sie auch nicht gelegt.
Aber ja und? So is das im Spiel!


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Wieso hörst du denn nicht mit dem Spiel auf, wenn es dir zu schwer ist? Die heutige Mentalität ist einfach, das man alles in den A... gesteckt bekommen möchte, für Null Aufwand.
> Bist du im RL auch so? Denke schon. So eine Einstellung kommt nicht einfach so.



Hm, und Du? Warum hörst Du nicht auf, wenn es Dir zu leicht ist? Und warum steckst Du Ehrgeiz und Leistung in ein Spiel, statt etwas Produktives oder Soziales zu machen? Ist das die heutige Mentalität, das man sich lieber mit Computerspielen beschäftiget statt mit der Realität?


----------



## Stonewhip (29. April 2009)

Die Uldua-/Emalon-Nerf's kamen von Blizzard direkt und wurden nicht von irgendwelchen Community-"Mimimi"'s initiiert. Ich weiß auch nicht, was sich Blizzard dabei gedacht hat.


----------



## Dalmus (29. April 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Die Uldua-/Emalon-Nerf's kamen von Blizzard direkt und wurden nicht von irgendwelchen Community-"Minini"'s initiiert. Ich weiß auch nicht, was sich Blizzard dabei gedacht hat.


Die werden sich wohl gedacht haben "Hm, scheint noch ein bisserl zu schwer zu sein". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Die Uldua-/Emalon-Nerf's kamen von Blizzard direkt und wurden nicht von irgendwelchen Community-"Minini"'s initiiert. Ich weiß auch nicht, was sich Blizzard dabei gedacht hat.



Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach hat Blizzard anhand von Statistiken festgestellt, wieviele von wievielen Gruppen wo wipen und dann dort generft, wo die Werte über den Vorgaben lagen.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Hm, und Du? Warum hörst Du nicht auf, wenn es Dir zu leicht ist? Und warum steckt Du Ehrgeiz und Leistung in ein Spiel, statt etwas Produktives oder Soziales zu machen? Ist das die heutige Mentalität, das man sich lieber mit Computerspielen beschäftiget statt mit der Realität?



Jetzt schieß mal los, was machstd  du produktives oder soziales? Würde mich mal interessieren :-)

Dagegen ist auch nichts einzuwenden, aber wieso sollte man ein "Hobby" nicht genauso ernst nehmen wie das tägliche Leben? Bei der Arbeit/Schule/Uni kann man hochmotiviert sein, wieso nicht auch in der Freizeit? 

Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Niemand sorgt dafür das diese Leute das Spiel nicht weiterspielen dürfen. Ich lehne mich jetzt weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte einfach mal das JEDER Spieler mit dem entsprechenden Equip in der Lage ist, in Ulduar vorwärts zu kommen ohne das irgendwas generft werden muss.
> 
> Der eine schafft das früher, der andere Später. Himmel, es ist gerade die zweite ID rum. Zwei lumpige Wochen und schon stehen gravierende Änderungen an.
> Das kanns doch nicht sein? Nochmal, vieleicht denke ich da ja altmodisch, aber wenn man sich um seinen Char kümmert, ihn gut ausstattet und spielen kann,
> ...



Hm, ich kann das nicht beurteilen da ich noch nicht in Ulduar war und dort auch absehbar nicht hinkommen werde.

Mir ging es mehr um deine Äußerung: _"Zwei oder drei Tries mach ich mit, wenns dann net klappt geh ich aber" Mentalität. Bitte alle das Spiel löschen, danke."_

Ich weiß immer noch nicht warum diese Einstellung nun schlechter sein soll, als die _" Ich renne 5 Tage die Woche in die Innie und wipe pro Tag 10 x bis der Boss liegt" Einstellung"_

Der Punkt würde mich weiterhin interessieren.


----------



## Dackar (29. April 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> da haben die ganzen Jammerlappen im offiziellen Forum mal wieder bekommen was sie wollten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und warum steckst Du Ehrgeiz und Leistung in ein Spiel, statt etwas Produktives oder Soziales zu machen? Ist das die heutige Mentalität, das man sich lieber mit Computerspielen beschäftiget statt mit der Realität?



Weil es Spaß macht!

Ich mache genug Produktives/Soziales in dem ich Arbeite. Warum Spielst den Du und beschäftigst dich nicht lieber mit der Realität?


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hm, ich kann das nicht beurteilen da ich noch nicht in Ulduar war und dort auch absehbar nicht hinkommen werde.
> 
> Mir ging es mehr um deine Äußerung: _"Zwei oder drei Tries mach ich mit, wenns dann net klappt geh ich aber" Mentalität. Bitte alle das Spiel löschen, danke."_
> 
> ...



Das kann ich dir auch erklären:

Das Zauberwort hier heißt Ehrgeiz! Ist ein ganz einfaches Wort und sagt viel über den Menschen aus, der sich hinter dem Char versteckt. 

Es gibt Leute die geben bei dem kleinsten Stolperstein auf und es gibt andere, die trotzdem verbissen weitermachen.... denk mal drüber nach...und das ist jetzt kein Phänomen, was nur mit WoW in Verbindung gebracht werden kann, sondern auf alle Lebensbereiche bezogen werden kann...


----------



## Syvius (29. April 2009)

Haben den Boss gestern gelegt so schwer ist der garnicht.

Find das auch ein bischen traurig schon zu dem frühen Zeitpunkt.

MFG Syvius



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AURORACIN (29. April 2009)

Hi erstmal,
mir kommt dieses ewige gejammere irgendwie bekannt vor.denke mal,dass diejenigen die sich auf den nerv freuen solche sind die noch nie 
hart gearbeitet haben.mann sagt ja nicht umsonst: ``ohne fleiss keinen preis``
Oder besser gesagt sind sie wie kleine kinder die direkt pippi in den augen haben wenn sie was von der mutti nicht bekommen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir auch erklären:
> 
> Das Zauberwort hier heißt Ehrgeiz! Ist ein ganz einfaches Wort und sagt viel über den Menschen aus, der sich hinter dem Char versteckt.
> 
> Es gibt Leute die geben bei dem kleinsten Stolperstein auf und es gibt andere, die trotzdem verbissen weitermachen.... denk mal drüber nach...und das ist jetzt kein Phänomen, was nur mit WoW in Verbindung gebracht werden kann, sondern auf alle Lebensbereiche bezogen werden kann...



Ok Ehrgeiz sagt mir was.

Übersetzt bedeutet da also, wenn ich in einen PC Spiel, welches ich nach Feierabend zu Unterhaltung und Ablenkung spiele nicht genug "Ehrgeiz" (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) entwickle (den ich vllt ja schon über den Tag auf Arbeit ordentlich strapaziert habe, meinen Ehrgeiz) soll ich das Spielen einstellen.

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, war es das was du sagen wolltest ?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (29. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die geben bei dem kleinsten Stolperstein auf und es gibt andere, die trotzdem verbissen weitermachen.... denk mal drüber nach...und das ist jetzt kein Phänomen, was nur mit WoW in Verbindung gebracht werden kann, sondern auf alle Lebensbereiche bezogen werden kann...





AURORACIN schrieb:


> mann sagt ja nicht umsonst: ``ohne fleiss keinen preis``



Naja Ehrgeiz oder Fleiß muss man ja nicht mitbringen um WoW zu spielen, aber wieso zum Teufel erwartet man dann Trotzdem genau das selbe zu bekommen wie jemand der ein wenig mehr investiert?


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Jetzt schieß mal los, was machstd  du produktives oder soziales? Würde mich mal interessieren :-)
> Dagegen ist auch nichts einzuwenden, aber wieso sollte man ein "Hobby" nicht genauso ernst nehmen wie das tägliche Leben? Bei der Arbeit/Schule/Uni kann man hochmotiviert sein, wieso nicht auch in der Freizeit?



Ich habe einen Job als Programmiererin. Der kann tageweise (Release) ganz überaus stressig sein und dann braucht man ein Hobby um abzuschalten. Wenn ich mich dabei genauso stresse wie im Job, brenne ich schnell aus...

Umgekehrt: wenn ich in meiner Freizeit hochmotiviert bin, und mal so richtig loslegen möchte, starte ich das Entwicklungssystem und schreibe eine Freeware oder so (passiert aber garantiert erst nach mindestens 2 Wochen Urlaub). Das ist nicht nur kreativ, sondern auch noch nützlich und produktiv. Diese Energie in ein Spiel zu stecken, ist Verschwendung.


P.S.: Und bevor einer fragt - im Moment warte ich darauf, das die Jungs vom Setup-Team den Installjob für die Testversion fertigkriegen...


----------



## Dalmus (29. April 2009)

AURORACIN schrieb:


> Hi erstmal,
> mir kommt dieses ewige gejammere irgendwie bekannt vor.denke mal,dass diejenigen die sich auf den nerv freuen solche sind die noch nie
> hart gearbeitet haben.mann sagt ja nicht umsonst: ``ohne fleiss keinen preis``


Diejenigen, die sich über den nerv freuen, sind nicht diejenigen, die gerade jammern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie wär's wenn man Dein Argument ein wenig umdreht?

Man könnte meinen, daß diejenigen, die im RL eh schon hart arbeiten, eher darauf aus sind ingame lockeren Spass zu haben, während diejenigen, die im RL nicht wirklich hart arbeiten dies versuchen durch "harte Arbeit" im Spiel zu kompensieren.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die sich über den nerv freuen, sind nicht diejenigen, die gerade jammern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schöne Gegentheorie Dal !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen, daß diejenigen, die im RL eh schon hart arbeiten, eher darauf aus sind ingame lockeren Spass zu haben, während diejenigen, die im RL nicht wirklich hart arbeiten dies versuchen durch "harte Arbeit" im Spiel zu kompensieren.



Der Ansicht bin ich schon die ganze Zeit.


----------



## direct-Gaming (29. April 2009)

.... also ich frage mich auch ob das sein muss.... Früher gab es fights an denen sich selbst die elite gilden die Zähne ausgebissen haben... Heute können die einfach so durch rennen. Na ja ich denke da die Inze noch soo jung ist dürfte es auf jeden Fall schwieriger sein.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ok Ehrgeiz sagt mir was.
> 
> Übersetzt bedeutet da also, wenn ich in einen PC Spiel, welches ich nach Feierabend zu Unterhaltung und Ablenkung spiele nicht genug "Ehrgeiz" (
> 
> ...



Ne, nicht ganz.

Ich kann niemandem vorschreiben, was er zu tun oder zu lassen hat. 
Ich gehöre auch zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung, da bist du kein Unikat. Und dennoch kann ich mich trotzdem noch konzentriert und motiviert in meiner Freizeit mit etwas beschäftigen. 

Unterhlatung kann durchaus konform mit Disziplin und Ehrgeiz gehen. Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.


----------



## Nimeroth (29. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hm, ich kann das nicht beurteilen da ich noch nicht in Ulduar war und dort auch absehbar nicht hinkommen werde.
> 
> Mir ging es mehr um deine Äußerung: _"Zwei oder drei Tries mach ich mit, wenns dann net klappt geh ich aber" Mentalität. Bitte alle das Spiel löschen, danke."_
> 
> ...



Achso, das sprichst du an, das hab ich missverstanden, sry. Also, bei dem von dir genannten Zitat ging es mir um die Verhältnissmässigkeit.
Sicherlich war Sunwell etwas zu sehr übers Ziel geschossen. Und dennoch kam der Nerf dort relativ spät. Das war aber eigentlich gar nicht
schlimm, weil genug Leute noch in SA/SSC/BT oder sonstwo genug zu tun hatten.

Ich wiederhole mich da: Es sind ZWEI Wochen um, und schon kommen so viele Erleichterungen? Wie du sagst, du warst selbst noch nicht drin,
und viele andere bestimmt auch nicht, warum also jetzt schon leichter machen?

Hättest du dir nicht gern zuerst selbst ein Bild davon gemacht? Die gut organiesierten Gilden kamen in Ulduar gut voran, keine 3h bis Ini clear,
und genauso soll es auch sein. Ich hab kein Problem damit zwei oder drei mal hingehen zu müssen bis alles liegt.

Ich mein, dummer Vergleich, aber wenn du nen Meter Hecht fangen willst, dann gibst du doch auch nicht nach 1h auf und verlangst, daß der
See Eigentümer jetzt doch bitte den kompletten See mit Meterhechten vollpflastern soll damit du denen beim Gähnen den Köser ins offene
Maul werfen kannst.
Nein, du übst dich in Geduld und feilst an deiner Technik. Und wenn du dann einen hast, freust du dich um so mehr.

Wie gesagt, alles eine Sache der Verhältnissmässigkeit. 2% aller Spieler haben nach 3 Monaten nur den ersten Boss gesehen? Ok...dann 
stimmt da was nicht, aber nach zwei Wochen? No way!


@Technocrat: *wuff* Bitte PC runterfahren und den armen Kindern in Kambotscha helfen, danke. (damn..ignore malfunction).
Oh, grad gelesen, du bist Programmiererin und findest das stressig?? Haha...genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deadline? Awa, passt schon.

Öhm...da fehlt ein Commit Comment im CVS, ach egal schreib ich rein was ich zu Mittag hatte. Zu stressig? Such dir nen anderen
Job, ganz einfach. Freeware schreiben 10 Mrd Studenten jeden Tag, das ist nichts soziales, und nicht mehr wert als wenn ich nem
Obdachlosen nen Steakweck kauf.

Argh, lass dich nicht drauf ein Nim...


Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Dietrich (29. April 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Ähm ja...könnte auch an der leicht gestiegenen Hardwareanforderung liegen, bei denen nicht jeder PC 40 rumwuselnde Pixelhaufen verarbeiten kann...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gestern abend haben bei uns in der Gilde zwei 10 Gruppen Ulduar in 3Std clear bei 2 Raid Tagen die Woche. 
Was hat sowas mit 24/7 Spielern zu tuen? Man kann alle Instanzen schaffen, dafür müssten sich einige Spieler mal auch was sagen lassen und darauf hören.
Aber nein, Spieler xy packt es nicht (dumm wie Brot), also ist es zu schwer.
Dein dummes 1337 Gelabber ist genau so asozial. 

MufG


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Ne, nicht ganz.
> 
> Ich kann niemandem vorschreiben, was er zu tun oder zu lassen hat.
> Ich gehöre auch zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung, da bist du kein Unikat. Und dennoch kann ich mich trotzdem noch konzentriert und motiviert in meiner Freizeit mit etwas beschäftigen.
> ...



So einfach kommst du mir nicht davon
Das Zauberwort hab ich mal hervorgehoben.

Es *kann* so sein, da stimm ich dir zu.
Bei mir ist es aber nicht so. Beides geht mir ihm Spiel nicht völlig aber doch nennenswert ab.
Ich würde aber dennoch gerne weiterzocken. Darf ich bitte ?


----------



## Nios (29. April 2009)

Naja,deswegen hab ich auch mit WoW augehört..einfach keine Herausforderung mehr..alles zu kurzweilig.
Und zu den Nerfs an sich:

1.Jeder der nach nem Nerf bei Raids schreit,solle sich mal Gedanken darüber machen,wozu es den Hero-Mode gibt.Wer da nicht besteht,ist nicht gut genug,basta..wer keine Zeit zum raiden hat,plantscht eben im normalen Modus da durch..und wer dann wieder rumheult,dass er dann ja kein T 10000 bekommt,hat den Sinn und Zweck einfach nicht verstanden.
Klar begrüße ich,dass WoW Casual-freundlich geworden ist..aber doch nicht auf Kosten von denen,die die Herausfordung suchen..das beste Beispiel ist meiner Meinung nach BT gewesen...Anfangs war der ja nur den Pro-Gilden vorbehalten..bis die Masse immer mehr rumheulte und die Türen für alle Welt offen standen.

2. Kein Wunder,dass das Kiddy-Geflame immer zunimmt...weil sich jeder nu für den absoluten Pro-Gamer hält...
aber dennoch absolut keinen Plan von seinem Avatar hat,den er tagtäglich ingame vor sich herschiebt..aber ist ja auch egal,"er hat ja T1000,was interessiert mich skill?"

Ich leg nur jeder..ich nenns mal "pro"-Gilde,die NICHT nach Nerfs schreit ans Herz: Ihr wisst was ihr geleistet habt,lasst die anderen labern...jeder,der einen Nerf fordert,sieht nunmal nict ein,dass es mehrere Sorten von Gamern gibt..die guten...und die Besseren.

Und jeder/m "ich-bin-ja-auch-pro-denn-ich-hab-T7,x-Gilde/Spieler" leg ich ans Herz:
Wenn ihr es nicht auf dem normalen Weg schafft,habt ihr in dem Content-Bereich nix zu suchen...Das ist kein Vorwurf,sondern ein Rat..nehmt anderen Spielern nicht die Lust,nur weil ihr keine Zeit,keinen Skill oder sonstwas habt...gibt genug anderes umzuhauen.WoW ist schon leicht und ausgelutscht genug,um da nochmehr abzuschwächen...

So,allen,die das nachvollziehen können noch viel Erfolg beim Zocken!

LG Nios


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Job als Programmiererin. Der kann tageweise (Release) ganz überaus stressig sein und dann braucht man ein Hobby um abzuschalten. Wenn ich mich dabei genauso stresse wie im Job, brenne ich schnell aus...
> 
> Umgekehrt: wenn ich in meiner Freizeit hochmotiviert bin, und mal so richtig loslegen möchte, starte ich das Entwicklungssystem und schreibe eine Freeware oder so (passiert aber garantiert erst nach mindestens 2 Wochen Urlaub). Das ist nicht nur kreativ, sondern auch noch nützlich und produktiv. Diese Energie in ein Spiel zu stecken, ist Verschwendung.
> 
> ...



Ja und das ist eine durchaus gute Beschäftigung für die Freizeit, keinen Einwand von meiner Seite.
Ich verstehe nur nicht warum, andere die sich ind er Freizeit mit di3esem Spiel etwas mehr auseinandersetzen so angeprangert werden? Jeder kann doch in seiner Freizeit machen was er will, da gibt es keinen perfekten Zeitvertreib...naja


----------



## Falania (29. April 2009)

ganz ulduar is ne lachnummer leute mit brain on - skill gehen da so durch

der nerf ist für diese ganzen olol bin t7,5 idioten die nix können und selbst am flame levi sterben aber danke BLIZZ ! haben gedacht man kann nun endlich sagne leuten mit ulduar epic > gute spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wieder fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> So einfach kommst du mir nicht davon
> Das Zauberwort hab ich mal hervorgehoben.
> 
> Es *kann* so sein, da stimm ich dir zu.
> ...



Habe ich das an irgendeiner Stelle verboten? Ja? dann zeig mir bitte diese Stelle...Es kann jeder so spielen wie er mag, da mische ich mich nicht ein....und habe ich weder hier, noch in einem anderen Thread oder einem anderen Forum oder sonstwo. Das maße ich mir nicht an, wieso auch? Geht mich ja nichts an. 

Was ich lediglich kritisiere ist der Umstand, dass es sich manche Leute zu einfach machen wollen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und nun warte ich auf das Zitat von mir.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Falania schrieb:


> ganz ulduar is ne lachnummer leute mit brain on - skill gehen da so durch
> 
> der nerf ist für diese *ganzen olol bin t7,5 idioten die nix können* und selbst am flame levi sterben aber danke BLIZZ ! haben gedacht man kann nun endlich sagne leuten mit ulduar epic > gute spieler
> 
> ...




@ Draki/Jaba und Nimeroth

seht  ihr genau das ist es, was ich meine.
Wollt ihr euch wirklich mit solchen Leuten auf einer Seite sehen ? ehrlich ?
Das kann nämlich dabei rauskommen, wenn man sehr viel Ehrgeiz in ein Haufen Pixel investiert...leider.


----------



## Dietrich (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Hm, und Du? Warum hörst Du nicht auf, wenn es Dir zu leicht ist? Und warum steckst Du Ehrgeiz und Leistung in ein Spiel, statt etwas Produktives oder Soziales zu machen? Ist das die heutige Mentalität, das man sich lieber mit Computerspielen beschäftiget statt mit der Realität?



Du kannst mir glauben, das in meim RL genug Produktives und Soziales zu stande kommt. 



Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Jetzt schieß mal los, was machstd  du produktives oder soziales? Würde mich mal interessieren :-)
> 
> Dagegen ist auch nichts einzuwenden, aber wieso sollte man ein "Hobby" nicht genauso ernst nehmen wie das tägliche Leben? Bei der Arbeit/Schule/Uni kann man hochmotiviert sein, wieso nicht auch in der Freizeit?
> 
> Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen...



Richtig...



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ok Ehrgeiz sagt mir was.
> 
> Übersetzt bedeutet da also, wenn ich in einen PC Spiel, welches ich nach Feierabend zu Unterhaltung und Ablenkung spiele nicht genug "Ehrgeiz" (
> 
> ...



Nein, nicht ganz. Aber ein wenig Anspruch darf man doch erwarten oder? 

MfG


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht warum, andere die sich ind er Freizeit mit di3esem Spiel etwas mehr auseinandersetzen so angeprangert werden? Jeder kann doch in seiner Freizeit machen was er will, da gibt es keinen perfekten Zeitvertreib...naja



Ich glaube, das liegt daran, das eben diese Leute solche, die das nicht tun, in Foren immer als minderwertig, Noobs, Casuals, skilllos oder Kiddies flamen. Da zeigt man den ProGamer eben gerne mal, das ihre Sicht der Dinge nicht nur nicht die Einzige ist, sondern auch die einer absoluten Minderheit und das das Überlegenheitsgefühl der ProGamer auf etwas fußt, was in der Wirklichkeit null wert hat. Das macht man in der Hoffnung, das Ego der ProGamer soweit auf das Normalmaß zurückzuschrumpfen, das sie nicht mehr glauben, das sie was Besseres sind und somit das flamen einstellen.


----------



## Occasus (29. April 2009)

schade ganz wirklich schade.

der nerf hätte auch noch 2-3 wochen später kommen können.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Habe ich das an irgendeiner Stelle verboten? Ja? dann zeig mir bitte diese Stelle...Es kann jeder so spielen wie er mag, da mische ich mich nicht ein....und habe ich weder hier, noch in einem anderen Thread oder einem anderen Forum oder sonstwo. Das maße ich mir nicht an, wieso auch? Geht mich ja nichts an.
> 
> Was ich lediglich kritisiere ist der Umstand, dass es sich manche Leute zu einfach machen wollen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und nun warte ich auf das Zitat von mir.



Indirekt ja, denn du hast in die Diskussion eingegriffen die ich mit Nimrothb geführt habe.
Und deren Ursprung war seine Aussage:

_"Zwei oder drei Tries mach ich mit, wenns dann net klappt geh ich aber" Mentalität. Bitte alle das Spiel löschen, danke."_

Und da würde ich mich durchaus dazu rechnen wollen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Nein, nicht ganz. Aber ein wenig Anspruch darf man doch erwarten oder?
> 
> MfG




Ich erwarte genau den Anspruch den der Anbieter des Speiles mit stellt.
Was ich allerdings nicht erwarte ist, dass ich diffamiert werde, wenn ich nicht den Ehrgeiz entwickle, diesen Content so anzugehen wie andere es für sich persönlich als richtig festgestellt haben.


----------



## Flathoof (29. April 2009)

Diese ganzen Nerfs kommen definitiv zu früh! Das nur die Anfangsbosse geschwächt werden, zeigt einfach nur wie sehr sich blizzard an die Talentbefreiten Spieler richtet...und schneidet sich definitiv ins eigene Fleisch. Wenn die sow eiter machen kriegt jede Randomgrp dann noch Algalon down...

Ich erwarte ja keine 300Wipetry Encounter ala Muru mehr. Aber das wird echt lächerlich. Wo keine Herausforderung, da kein "legendäres" heldengefühl wenn man den Boss verkloppt hat. 
Deshalb sagen die ganzen Oldskewl Player das Pre-BC am geilsten war, weil man halt noch was fürn Kill tun musste, außer in den Foren rumzuheulen!


----------



## Dietrich (29. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die sich über den nerv freuen, sind nicht diejenigen, die gerade jammern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie wäre es damit:

Die Leute die im RL schon nichts gepeilt bekommen, holen sich ihre Streicheleinheiten halt bei WoW.
Wieso glauben eigentlich viele, das sich erfolgreich raiden in schweren Instanzen und ein dickes RL Bankkonto ausschliessen müssen??

MufG


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @ Draki/Jaba und Nimeroth
> 
> seht  ihr genau das ist es, was ich meine.
> Wollt ihr euch wirklich mit solchen Leuten auf einer Seite sehen ? ehrlich ?
> Das kann nämlich dabei rauskommen, wenn man sehr viel Ehrgeiz in ein Haufen Pixel investiert...leider.



Tja, ich sagte schon in einem anderen Thread, dass es in jedweder Gruppierung schwarze Schafe gibt. 
Und ich zähle mich sicher nicht zu diesen Leuten. Ich profiliere mich auch nicht über diese Pixel. Ich habe auch T7,5 und bald sicher auch T8,5. 
Das macht mich als Person aber nicht aus und dementsprechend gebe ich mich auch im Spiel. ich halte mich weder für einen besseren Menschen oder mache andere nieder, die schlechteres Equip haben. Ich verlasse auch keine Gruppe nach einem Wipe... 

Aber dennoch habe ich die Wahl, einfach nur bissl locker zocken oder es ein wenig ernster anzugehen.
Für mich macht die 2te Variante das aus, was mich an dem Spiel hält....Jeder wie er mag


----------



## Eleyanor (29. April 2009)

Hmm unser 25iger läuft im mom nich sonderlich gut weils an Disziplin mangelt aber im 10ner is gestern zum ersten mal Hodir gefallen.....
Nerf is komplett unberechtigt wir hatten bis Hodir alle Bosse ohne nerf down...
ich frage mich wieso die ganzen mimimi Poster im off. Forum nich bereit sind mal ein paar stunden wipen oder Equib farmen investieren wollen Oo


----------



## Nios (29. April 2009)

Warum mal als Raider ein RL-Noob sein soll hab ich auch nie verstanden...
Wenn ich raiden war,dann immer NACH Feierabend..ok, die Raid-Ini war zwar nicht an einem Abend clear (weil viele morgens ja auch aufstehen müssen) aber gelegt haben wie trotzdem alles...

Jeder der in seinem HOBBY keine Herausforderung will,weil er ja "schon den ganzen Tag schuftet",hat die falsche Einstellung zum Spiel...wer keine Herausforderung will,kann angeln gehen.


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

nun meint ihr die älteren Leute sind so schnell wie ihr immer so tut obs jetzt nur angeberei ist oder die Wahrheit.

Aussagen wie wenn einer nur 1h in der Woche spielt der soll kein WoW spielen ignoriere ich jetzt mal einfach. 

Manche behandeln Raiden schon so als wäre es ein Zweitjob nur unbezahlt.

Sorry aber ich sehe es nicht ein wenn ich am Abend gemütlich was machen will ob es ne inz oder ein Raid ist da 5h dranzusetzen manche übertreiben es sogar so weit und machen die komplette nacht oder die halbe nacht durch.

Grund: der hohe Schwierigkeitsgrad

Deswegen sage ich das alle Raids kurz und einfach sein sollen.

Zum Stichwort epics.

Ihr tut grad so alle als wäre diese lilane Ausrüstung die neue Zahlungsart von Deutschland? Für mich sind solche Teile nichts wert, aber für euch scheint es schon so zu sein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Aber dennoch habe ich die Wahl, einfach nur bissl locker zocken oder es ein wenig ernster anzugehen.
> Für mich macht die 2te Variante das aus, was mich an dem Spiel hält....Jeder wie er mag



Gute Einstellung, ich bevorzuge die erste Variante und alle sind glücklich.

Mit dem Zitat wollte ich dir nur noch mal zu bedenken geben, dass es offensichtlich nicht alle Spieler hinbekommnen, sich diesem Spiel so relaxt zu widmen wie du es wohl tust.

Und wenn du mal die Beiträge liest allein in diesem Thread dann wimmelt es nur von Ausdrücken wie 

jeder Depp, Bewegungslegastheniker, Idioten, Nixkönner etc.

offensichtlich fördert Ehrgeiz bei vielen Überheblichkeit, Arroganz und den Drang sich über andere zu stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das liegt daran, das eben diese Leute solche, die das nicht tun, in Foren immer als minderwertig, Noobs, Casuals, skilllos oder Kiddies flamen. Da zeigt man den ProGamer eben gerne mal, das ihre Sicht der Dinge nicht nur nicht die Einzige ist, sondern auch die einer absoluten Minderheit und das das Überlegenheitsgefühl der ProGamer auf etwas fußt, was in der Wirklichkeit null wert hat. Das macht man in der Hoffnung, das Ego der ProGamer soweit auf das Normalmaß zurückzuschrumpfen, das sie nicht mehr glauben, das sie was Besseres sind und somit das flamen einstellen.



Ich würde drauf wetten, das 95% der Leute die du hier als ProGamer bezeichnest, diese Bezeichnung nicht verdient haben. 
Und da heute eh viel für Casuals zu erreichen ist, frag ich mich, woran du heute noch ProGamer und Casual erkennen kannst? 
Bei uns auf dem Server wird Ulduar schon im 25 Random angegangen. Die ersten Bosse liegen auch. Also sind die Items 
auch schon unter Casuals zu finden. 





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich erwarte genau den Anspruch den der Anbieter des Speiles mit stellt.
> Was ich allerdings nicht erwarte ist, dass ich diffamiert werde, wenn ich nicht den Ehrgeiz entwickle, diesen Content so anzugehen wie andere es für sich persönlich als richtig festgestellt haben.



Beide Seiten diffamieren sich hier gegenseitig. Und einige sehen sich hier sehr schnell in der Opferrolle.

MfG


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das liegt daran, das eben diese Leute solche, die das nicht tun, in Foren immer als minderwertig, Noobs, Casuals, skilllos oder Kiddies flamen. Da zeigt man den ProGamer eben gerne mal, das ihre Sicht der Dinge nicht nur nicht die Einzige ist, sondern auch die einer absoluten Minderheit und das das Überlegenheitsgefühl der ProGamer auf etwas fußt, was in der Wirklichkeit null wert hat. Das macht man in der Hoffnung, das Ego der ProGamer soweit auf das Normalmaß zurückzuschrumpfen, das sie nicht mehr glauben, das sie was Besseres sind und somit das flamen einstellen.



Jo, aber es ist nicht jeder so. 
Nicht jedes Mitglied einer Raid-Gilde ist ein Spieler dieser unteren Kategorie. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass es nur ein sehr geringer Teil ist, der sich wirklich so gibt. 

halbwegs gut erzogene, gebildete Leute wissen Ihren Stellenwert scho nrichtig einzuschätzen und profilieren sich über wichtigere Dinge, als ein Computerspiel....

Aber jede Seite baut Ihre Mauern auf und lebt von Ihren Vorurteilen der anderen Gruppe gegenüber....


----------



## BlackBirdone (29. April 2009)

Ich hoffe manche schreien vor dummen kommentaren dne ganzen Tag..




> ich kappiers einfach net das es immer Freeloot geben muss dry.gif




Weils dadurch freeloot wird oh man wisst ihr eignetlich noch was ihr da fürn senf von euch gebt?


----------



## Farstar (29. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich denke eher nicht das sich Blizzard so sehr von Spielern beeinflussen lässt was zu dieser Änderung geführt hat. Klar, das die Community ein Teil auch dazu was beiträgt, aber das trägt keine große Bilanz. Blizzard geht mehr oder weniger von der Gesamtsituation aus, zum Beispiel deren Bossstatistik, weil Sie sehen an Hand einer "Art" Statistik wie weit der Instanzfortschritt ist. Werden Bosse in einem von Blizzard (intern) bestimmten Zeitraum nicht gelegt oder die Versuche sind extrem hoch, dann werden solche Änderungen uns treffen. Es gibt nun mal keine Zugangsquests zu Instanzen mehr, denn Blizzard möchte das jeder Spieler in dem Geschmack kommt auch mal was zu sehen, selbst die Gelegenheitsspieler die sich auf längerer Zeit ihr Equipment besorgen.

Das wäre meine Meinung dazu und ich kann auch eure Ärgernis darüber gut verstehen, aber die Blueposter bekommen euer Geschrei *hier* nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viele Grüße


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Und da heute eh viel für Casuals zu erreichen ist, frag ich mich, woran du heute noch ProGamer und Casual erkennen kannst?



Och, das ist einfach: an der Art der Flames, die sie aufeinander abfeuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darnak (29. April 2009)

Also ich reg mich grade derbe auf.. also naxx das hatten wir am ersten tag ohne große taktik clear.. sogar ohne wipe.. und Ulduar ist ein Raid wo mann mal wieder "RAIDEN" kann .. das einfach durchgelaufen und da mal ein schlag und da mal und weiter ... ist auf dauer langweilig.. die encounter sollen schwierig sein... aber ulduar ist nciht schwer aber auch nciht einfach(atm) mit dem nerf.. wird das so ein durchlaufraid.. blizz schafft mal was schweres.. früher hatte man kara nciht an einem abend clear(am anfang der 70) und die t5 raids vll auch nciht in 2 wochen.. und die wurden nciht genervt und jetzt macht ihr mit einem adon mehr und 10 lvl höher so einen Müll.... ncith zu fassen!


----------



## Nimeroth (29. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich erwarte genau den Anspruch den der Anbieter des Speiles mit stellt.
> Was ich allerdings nicht erwarte ist, dass ich diffamiert werde, wenn ich nicht den Ehrgeiz entwickle, diesen Content so anzugehen wie andere es für sich persönlich als richtig festgestellt haben.



Kein vernünftiger Mensch wird dich diffamieren oder blöd anmachen weil du das Spiel auf deine Weisse spielst. WoW ist in meinen Augen ein Erfolgsorientiertes Rollenspiel (zeigt ja schon das Erfolgssystem in das man extrem viel Zeit investieren kann...mehr als zu raiden ^^).

Ich persönlich kann deswegen die Einstellung nicht nachvollziehen alles so einfach wie möglich haben zu wollen. Das bedeuted aber nicht, das ich die Spieler
verteufle die keine Lust auf schwere Encounter haben. Jeder wie er will. Ulduar zu schwer? Kein Problem, Naxx bietet nach wie vor sehr viele Herrausforderungen.

Naxx zu schwer oder nicht genug Leute? Auch kein Problem, die ganzen Hero Erfolge dauern auch bis man die mal hat.

Was ich aber nicht mag, ist wenn das Spiel welches ich gerne spiele immer mehr in eine Richtung geht, in der es keine Herrausforderung mehr gibt, und der größte
Aufwand ist alle Haustiere zu haben. Ich nehme mir einfach das Recht herraus, meinem Unmut darüber in einem Forum Luft machen zu dürfen.

Ändern wird sich nichts, aber still akzeptieren kann ich es deswegen nicht. Die einzig interesannte Frage wäre aber, was passiert wenn das Spiel so schwer wäre, dass nur 10% Ulduar in kurzer Zeit sehen? Hören dann 90% auf? Ich glaube nicht, irgendwann kommt jeder da durch, spätestens mit dem neuen Addon.

Gegenfrage: Alles wird so einfach, das 10% oder noch mehr Spiler die Accounts einfrieren (1mio x 13€ Milchmädchenrechnung). Auch sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Im Endeffekt bleibt einem nichts anderes Übrig als es so hinzunehmen wie es ist. Drüber diskutieren sollte man aber trotzdem, sofern man nicht anfängt andere Spieler zu pauschalisieren oder zu beleidigen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Valdarr (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ehrgeiz habe ich, aber der richtet sich _ganz bestimmt nicht_ auf Spiele. Wer das tut, der sollte mal sehen, ob er im RL nicht Ziele findet, die Ehrgeiz wert sind.



Tjo dann gehörst du zu den Leutz die ich net in meinem Raid haben mag. Simpel und wahr.

Ich habe Ehrgeiz im Rl da mach dir mal keinen Kopp drum und ich habe den auch bezogen auf Spiele. Ich habe den Ehrgeiz mit 24 anderen erfolgreich raiden zu gehen. Wenn du den nicht hast erspar bitte auch 24 anderen dich durchziehen zu müssen. Ein bissel Ehrgeiz ist nunmal eine gute Triebfeder, wenn du diesen Ehrgeiz aber nur im Rl aufbauen kannst dann weiss ich das du derjenige sein wirst der mich in Raidini xyz ne halbe Stunde warten lässt oder aber Absprachen nicht einhält da ja eh alles egal ist.

greetz


----------



## Dietrich (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> nun meint ihr die älteren Leute sind so schnell wie ihr immer so tut obs jetzt nur angeberei ist oder die Wahrheit.
> 
> Aussagen wie wenn einer nur 1h in der Woche spielt der soll kein WoW spielen ignoriere ich jetzt mal einfach.
> 
> ...




Sorry, das ist falsch. Der Grund ist in den wenigsten Fällen der hohe Schwierigkeitsgrad. 
Ich kenne Lvl 80 Mages die fahren gerade mal 800Dps mit Heroic Items. 
Die fahr ich schon auf Lvl 72 mit Items aus BC Zeiten. Das hat nichts mit angeben oder dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tuen.

Wieso muss jedem alles nachgeworfen werden. Wieso darf man nicht erwarten, das sich der Spieler mal 5 Minuten mit dem Beschäftigt was und warum er 
etwas machen soll / muss. 

MfG


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (29. April 2009)

Wie war das ,, alles ist zu leicht, WoW macht keinen spass mehr es gibt keine herausforderung mehr mimimi...,,

Solte kein flame sein, einfach nur eine feststellung, war klar das jetzt der ,,alles ist zu schwer mimimi...,, Teil beginnt.

Naja undank ist der welt Lohn.

Einen schönen Tag noch


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist falsch. Der Grund ist in den wenigsten Fällen der hohe Schwierigkeitsgrad.
> Ich kenne Lvl 80 Mages die fahren gerade mal 800Dps mit Heroic Items.
> Die fahr ich schon auf Lvl 72 mit Items aus BC Zeiten. Das hat nichts mit angeben oder dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tuen.
> 
> ...



bei den Problem würde ich einfach vorschlagen die Lebenspunkte/Trefferpunkte von allen Bossen zu halbieren. 

Ich denke mal bei so einen Vorschlag wären alle zufrieden

Stimmts?

ja ich wusste es.


----------



## Dietrich (29. April 2009)

Farstar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich denke eher nicht das sich Blizzard so sehr von Spielern beeinflussen lässt was zu dieser Änderung geführt hat. Klar, das die Community ein Teil auch dazu was beiträgt, aber das trägt keine große Bilanz. Blizzard geht mehr oder weniger von der Gesamtsituation aus, zum Beispiel deren Bossstatistik, weil Sie sehen an Hand einer "Art" Statistik wie weit der Instanzfortschritt ist. Werden Bosse in einem von Blizzard (intern) bestimmten Zeitraum nicht gelegt oder die Versuche sind extrem hoch, dann werden solche Änderungen uns treffen. Es gibt nun mal keine Zugangsquests zu Instanzen mehr, denn Blizzard möchte das jeder Spieler in dem Geschmack kommt auch mal was zu sehen, selbst die Gelegenheitsspieler die sich auf längerer Zeit ihr Equipment besorgen.
> 
> ...



Glaub ich nicht ganz dran. 
Blizzard liest hier mit, das wurde schon in den einem oder anderen Beitrag bestätigt.
Und Blizzard schneidet sich hier ins eigene Fleisch oder haben sie schon den Content für nach Ulduar fertig?




Technocrat schrieb:


> Och, das ist einfach: an der Art der Flames, die sie aufeinander abfeuern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na. Da Spielen auch die Emptionen mit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Raid dauert 90 Minuten.
Nach dem Raid ist vor dem Raid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Darnak schrieb:


> Also ich reg mich grade derbe auf.. also naxx das hatten wir am ersten tag ohne große taktik clear.. sogar ohne wipe.. und Ulduar ist ein Raid wo mann mal wieder "RAIDEN" kann .. das einfach durchgelaufen und da mal ein schlag und da mal und weiter ... ist auf dauer langweilig.. die encounter sollen schwierig sein... aber ulduar ist nciht schwer aber auch nciht einfach(atm) mit dem nerf.. wird das so ein durchlaufraid.. blizz schafft mal was schweres.. früher hatte man kara nciht an einem abend clear(am anfang der 70) und die t5 raids vll auch nciht in 2 wochen.. und die wurden nciht genervt und jetzt macht ihr mit einem adon mehr und 10 lvl höher so einen Müll.... ncith zu fassen!



Und ich kann mich noch an Pre WotlK Zeiten erinnern. Wo Lvl 70 Spieler Raids im 60er Naxx abrechen mussten, weil sie die Bosse nicht geschafft haben.

MfG


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt bleibt einem nichts anderes Übrig als es so hinzunehmen wie es ist. Drüber diskutieren sollte man aber trotzdem, sofern man nicht anfängt andere Spieler zu pauschalisieren oder zu beleidigen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Nim



Ich stimme dir zu!
Und füge daher nochmal ein Zitat von dir ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_"Zwei oder drei Tries mach ich mit, wenns dann net klappt geh ich aber" Mentalität. Bitte alle das Spiel löschen, danke."_


----------



## Dietrich (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> bei den Problem würde ich einfach vorschlagen die Lebenspunkte/Trefferpunkte von allen Bossen zu halbieren.
> 
> Ich denke mal bei so einen Vorschlag wären alle zufrieden
> 
> ...



Das wäre es vielleicht sogar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

PS: AFK-> Kino raiden! X


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Tjo dann gehörst du zu den Leutz die ich net in meinem Raid haben mag. Simpel und wahr.



Und Du gehörst zu den Leuten, denen man dringend die Spielzeit begrenzen muß, so, wie es in China schon passiert. Simpel und wahr.


----------



## Kaales (29. April 2009)

Wnsgames schrieb:


> Warum in englisch wenns das ganze auch in deutsch gibt?
> 
> 29/04/2009
> 
> ...




Da sind aber ein paar Übersetzungsfehler wenn man mal den deutschen post und den englischen post vergleicht.


----------



## lilopart (29. April 2009)

wer nur ebend mal 2h raiden will und dabei alles clearen möchte soll naxx gehen oder heros machen, da seid ihr besser aufgehoben.

es ist lächerlich hier einige antworten zu lesen, deutschland ist und bleibt das land der meckerköpfe!

einige haben bestimmt in ihrer kindheit alles in den arsch geschoben bekommen und kennen es einfach nich anders!

am besten gefiel mir bisher die anwort:



> Zum Stichwort epics.
> 
> Ihr tut grad so alle als wäre diese lilane Ausrüstung die neue Zahlungsart von Deutschland? Für mich sind solche Teile nichts wert, aber für euch scheint es schon so zu sein.



da frage ich mich: warum zur hölle macht ihr mimimimi wenn euch lila am arsch vorbei geht?

geht bei loken wipen und lasst uns in ruhe in ulduar bei ansprechenden bossen spass haben...


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. April 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Die Uldua-/Emalon-Nerf's kamen von Blizzard direkt und wurden nicht von irgendwelchen Community-"Mimimi"'s initiiert. Ich weiß auch nicht, was sich Blizzard dabei gedacht hat.


Umso trauriger kommt der Nerf... und der Teil der Community, dem Blizzard mit Ulduar mal wieder was anspruchsvolles versprochen hat hat allen Grund sich aufzuregen, der Nerf war ja scheinbar garnicht von der Mehrheit der Spieler gefordert worden. Im Prinzip bricht Blizz sein Versprechen schon nach wenigen Wochen um es lieber der Mehrheit rechter als den Unterforderten recht zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erinnert mich an Wahlen... immer diese leeren Versprechungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (29. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und Du gehörst zu den Leuten, denen man dringend die Spielzeit begrenzen muß, so, wie es in China schon passiert. Simpel und wahr.



Hehe wieder ein Schuss ins blaue und glatt am Ziel vorbei.

Mehr als 2 Abende die Woche spiel ich net und das wird auch so bleiben. Reglementieren kann ich mich selbst wunderbar, aber wiedermal einen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang reissen und danach drauf rumreiten. Den Rest sparen wir uns aufgrund unangenehmer Wahrheiten?

Edith meint noch: "Mist nu hab ich mich ja als Casual mit Ehrgeiz in einem Spiel geoutet der noch dabei mit anderen etwas erreichen mag. Narf nu nimmt mich wohl erst Recht keiner mehr ernst."


----------



## Dietrich (29. April 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Hehe wieder ein Schuss ins blaue und glatt am Ziel vorbei.
> 
> Mehr als 2 Abende die Woche spiel ich net und das wird auch so bleiben. Reglementieren kann ich mich selbst wunderbar, aber wiedermal einen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang reissen und danach drauf rumreiten. Den Rest sparen wir uns aufgrund unangenehmer Wahrheiten?
> 
> Edith meint noch: "Mist nu hab ich mich ja als Casual mit Ehrgeiz in einem Spiel geoutet der noch dabei mit anderen etwas erreichen mag. Narf nu nimmt mich wohl erst Recht keiner mehr ernst."



RE: Mit duschen fertig.

Valdarr du bist jetzt preProGamer. Jetzt erwarten wir hier die ersten richtigen Flames von dir. Dann darfst auch du dich bald "ProGamer" nennen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

afk: Ab ins Kino.


----------



## Clunck (29. April 2009)

askmike schrieb:


> Nachdem wir am Monag 4 Stunden am Deconstructor gewiped sind fasse ich das mal positiv auf!



sind in der Ersten woche 2 stunden gewipt letzt 1 tryx mit 1 healer weniger gemacht.
Diese Woche wird mal Hard Mode probiert mit den Ganzen nerfs sollte das machbar sein mit 5 Heilern & 1 Dizi für die Bomben.


----------



## Valdarr (29. April 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> RE: Mit duschen fertig.
> 
> Valdarr du bist jetzt preProGamer. Jetzt erwarten wir hier die ersten richtigen Flames von dir. Dann darfst auch du dich bald "ProGamer" nennen!
> 
> ...



Viel Spass im Kino. Ich bin nu auch raus erstmal und fahr bei meiner Oma rum den Vorgarten herrichten.

Adios Muchachos

Edith meint mal wieder: "Alles unfähige Kacknubs hier." <- mist flamen muss ich wohl noch üben ;-)


----------



## Gerti (29. April 2009)

askmike schrieb:


> Nachdem wir am Monag 4 Stunden am Deconstructor gewiped sind fasse ich das mal positiv auf!



Wir auch...
Ich fand den Schwierigkeitsgrad Perfekt! Mal endlich was anspruchsvolles wo man sich anstrengen muss. Und umso größer war die Freude, als er am nächsten Raidtag 1st Try lag.
Ich find den nerf schade, auch wenn ich erst 3 Bosse da down hab.


----------



## Murinus (29. April 2009)

ok mal an all die schlauen hier ulduar ist nicht wirklich generft worden. 
den zwichen easy und hard mode gab es nur mini male unterschiede zu anfang. 
jetzt haben sie den easy mode etwas runter geschraubt und den hart mode etwas höher geschraubt.
wenn ihr meint ihr seit imbas und wollt schaffen was keiner so mal ebend schaft dann nemmt euch den hart mode vor.
immer das rum geheule die anderen cuseals wo ich nicht zu zähle möchten auch was neues erleben.

aber der hart mode ist euch sicher zu hart ne.

/close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (29. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich finde Raids sollen sehr einfach sein. So aussagen wie dann soll man halt öfters online kommen usw finde ich übertrieben.
> 
> Erstens nicht jeder hat jeden Tag zeit um zu raiden. Zweitens wenn man raidet und ständig wipet darf man hohe tränkekosten und Repkosten zahlen. Wenn jetzt einer herkommt, na und dann zahl ich locker weg, sollte man auch mal denken was mit leuten ist nicht nicht jeden tag paar stunden online sind.
> 
> ...



und wo liegt dann die langzeitmotivation ? also nerf is ja ok aber das des direkt nach 4 wochen gemacht wird !? das is übertrieben also iwie sollten auch leute die mehr spielen mal ein bisschen gefordert werden und auch iwie wenigstens nen kleinen vorteil haben

ich fand das zu bc zeiten eigenthlich sehr gut gelöst das man einige monate den schwierigkeitsgrad hochgehalten hat und es dann erst für die "BREITERE" masse zugängig gemacht hat (damit meine ich auf keinen fall den nerf am ende von bc wo kara in 1 1/2 std ging und iwie net mal halb t4 leute hyal clearen konnten!!!!)
sondern den wo der schwierigkeitsgrad so leicht gemacht wurde das es net mehr hardcore schwer war aber immer noch eine herausforderung die ein bisschen skill und organisation brauchte 

die instanzen jetzt finde ich iwie ein witz , das hat nix mehr mit raiden zu tun das is einfach nur eine leicht vergrößerte hero instanz


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. April 2009)

finde esmal wieder sehr scheiße von Blizz das die wieder nur an nerfen sind , was soll es bringen -.- da können sie doch gleich wie alle P.Server machen den bossen keine fertigkeiten geben und die HP auf 1 setzen . so langsam macht es kein spass okay ich war noch nicht in der INI . aber kenne viele die dort drin sind^^


----------



## Domalias (29. April 2009)

Man man man ihr weint ja immer noch.

Ihr werdet doch eh nix mehr ändern können

Wofür denn noch weiter jammern?


----------



## Technocrat (30. April 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> finde esmal wieder sehr scheiße von Blizz das die wieder nur an nerfen sind , was soll es bringen



Ich glaube, das wurde hier und in anderen Foren doch schon lang und breit dargelegt: zahlende Kunden. Blizzard versucht die Minderheit besessener Raider loszuwerden und statt dessen große Mengen normaler Spieler zu bekommen.

Stop whining and learn to live with it.


----------



## Nimeroth (30. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das wurde hier und in anderen Foren doch schon lang und breit dargelegt: zahlende Kunden. Blizzard versucht die Minderheit besessener Raider loszuwerden und statt dessen große Mengen normaler Spieler zu bekommen.
> 
> Stop whining and learn to live with it.



Dazu würde ich gerne den Bluepost sehen. Selbst wenn die ambitionierten Spieler nur 10% wären (was ich nicht glaube), dann wären das trotzdem ne Menge Holz.
Und Blizzard will freiwillig auf dieses Geld verzichten?? I smell bs....

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Technocrat (30. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Dazu würde ich gerne den Bluepost sehen. Selbst wenn die ambitionierten Spieler nur 10% wären



Das war sogar noch offizieller: Auf der Pressekonferenz zu WotLK erklärte Blizz, das sie nicht länger bereit wären, Content zu schreiben den "nur 5% aller Spieler" je zu sähen bekämen. Quelle: alle Spielemedien. Und das das wahr ist, kann man ja an den Reaktionen der Dauerzocker sehen: der ganze Thread hier basiert auf dem Gewhine über Raid-Nerfs.


----------



## Basle (30. April 2009)

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist die Tatsache wofür gibt es denn den 10er und den 25er Bereich? Dachte der 10er wäre für Casual Spiele die nahc der Arbeit einfach mal entspannen will und der 25er für die Core Spieler die einfach Erfolgserlebnisse wollen, die man erarbeiten muss (egal ob man Arbeit hat oder nicht). Sollen sie doch den 10er Bereich soweit nerfen bis die Bosse nur noch 6TP haben. So haben die Casualgamer nix mehr zu jamern von wegen zu schwer (ja und es wird trotzdem Leute geben die jamern, aber das ist immer so). Die Leute die dann etwas mehr Abreit haben wollen nehmen den Hardmode im 10er. Die Leute die dann wirklich was zu tun haben wollen, sollen den 25er nehmen, und da sollte Bliz auch nix nerfen (es sei denn es ist wirklich nötig) und dann wird es die vereinzelten Pros geben denen auch das noch zu leicht ist, die nehmen einfach im 25er den Hardmode. So sollte doch für alle was dabei sein oder? Klar ist auch das man im 10er keine überdolle Epics bekommen sollte, aber ich maße mir an zu behaupten das solche leute es auch nicht wollen, sie wollen einfach den Content genießen. Wenn sie gute Ausrüstung haben wollen, sollen sie auch was leisten. (Ich hoffe mal das Blizz das irgedwie in Griff bekommt, die Einführung der 10er/25er Raids war ja ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung)

Und ja ich finde es auch schade das es schon nach 2 Wochen generft wurde. Und viele hier haben nix gegen Nerfs oder so, sondern nur gegen den Zeitpunkt. 

Und das man hier wieder vom Spiel auf das RL schließt ist mal mehr als nur bekloppt. Für den einen ist es Ablenkung vom Alltag, Entspannung und für den anderen ist es ein Hobby wie Briefmarken sammeln, oder Modelleisenbahn etc. Und für den anderen ist es wie ein Sportverein, wo man etwas leisten will. Laut einigen Aussagen hier muss man ja schlussfolgern das Leute die in ihrer Freizeit Fussball im Verein spielen, mit ihrer Zeit auch was sinnvolleres anfangen sollten und dort Ehrgeiz auch nix zu suchen hat. Also das will und kann ich nicht verstehen. Es gibt nun mal Hobbys die brauchen ihre Zeit und ob es nun ein Computerspiel ist oder etwas anderes wie Sport etc. ist dabei vollkommen egal. Und WoW bietet eigentlich für alle Arten von Spielern Platz zum Austoben.


----------



## Nimeroth (30. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das war sogar noch offizieller: Auf der Pressekonferenz zu WotLK erklärte Blizz, das sie nicht länger bereit wären, Content zu schreiben den "nur 5% aller Spieler" je zu sähen bekämen. Quelle: alle Spielemedien. Und das das wahr ist, kann man ja an den Reaktionen der Dauerzocker sehen: der ganze Thread hier basiert auf dem Gewhine über Raid-Nerfs.



Das mit den 5% ist eine ganz andere Sache, und die ist auch verständlich. Du hast gesagt, Blizzard will die "Hardcore Spieler loswerden".
Das war eine Feststellung deinerseits und dazu hätte ich gerne das offizielle Statement.

Kannst du das nicht liefern, disqualifizierst du dich wieder für jede weitere Diskussion. Ums deutlicher zu machen:

"Blizzard will das man gar nichts mehr machen muss für die Epic!!einself!!"

"Mir kommt es fast so vor, als wollte Blizzard dass man gar nichts mehr für die epischen Sachen machen muss"

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Technocrat (30. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Das mit den 5% ist eine ganz andere Sache, und die ist auch verständlich. Du hast gesagt, Blizzard will die "Hardcore Spieler loswerden".
> Das war eine Feststellung deinerseits und dazu hätte ich gerne das offizielle Statement.
> 
> Kannst du das nicht liefern, disqualifizierst du dich wieder für jede weitere Diskussion. Ums deutlicher zu machen:



Du mußt jetzt stark sein, da kommt eine komplexe Sache auf Dich zu, die nennt sich "indirekte Schlußfolgerung": Da 100% der Leute, die sich als ProGamer und/oder Hardcorezockker outen, in 100% der Foren (die paar Ausnahmen darfst Du mir gerne verlinken, sie bestätigen eh nur die Regel) über Blizzards nerfs whinen, Blizzard aber nicht auf sie eingeht und munter weiter das Spiel menschlicher gestaltet, selbst wenn die Whines in Blizzards US Foren vorgetragen werden, kann man daraus ausgehen, das Blizz die Hardcorezockerverscheuchung nicht nur hinnimmt, sondern aktiv betreibt. Sie wissen, das die ProGamer jetzt alle geschlossen abspringen und und machen munter weiter ==> Vorsatz.

Q.E.D.


----------



## Nimeroth (30. April 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> *schnipp*
> 
> ...kann man daraus ausgehen...
> 
> *schnapp*



Siehst du, klingt schon besser. War doch gar nicht so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du wirst noch lernen, daß auch ganz einfache, einzelne Wörter eine große Wirkung haben könnnen.

Und wenn man nicht immer versucht seine eigene Meinung als Tatsache zu präsentieren, dann eckt
man vieleicht auch nicht so oft an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Nim


----------



## advanced08 (1. Mai 2009)

GIEV MORE NERFS!!



> Ignis the Furnace Master
> 
> * Molten now deals 1885 to 2115 fire damage. (Down from 4713 to 5287 damage)
> * Scorch (10) ground effect now causes 1885 to 2115 Fire damage every second to all enemies within 13 yards. (Down from 3770 to 4230 Fire damage)
> ...



quelle

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=52895.0


----------



## Harloww (1. Mai 2009)

Ich finde die Nerfs auch sehr Schade, etwas schweren Content hätte ich mir auch gewünscht aber nun gut, was solls.

Wer dennoch nicht auf die Herausforderung verzichten möchte, kann ja immernoch den Hard Mode spielen.. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es nur eine Art gäbe den Encounter zu bewältigen.


----------



## Technocrat (1. Mai 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Und wenn man nicht immer versucht seine eigene Meinung als Tatsache zu präsentieren, dann eckt
> man vieleicht auch nicht so oft an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wenn Du lernst, nicht nicht mehr zu unterstellen und Dinge in Sätze hereinzuinterpretieren, wirkst Du auch nicht mehr so überheblich und arrogant. Da mußt Du freilich noch eine Menge üben, unterstellen ist bei Dir ja schon ein Reflex. Aber mit etwas Selbstdisziplin (mußt Du auch noch über 0 steigern), wird das schon.


----------



## Lari (4. Mai 2009)

Ja, um es nochmal zu bestätigen (es gab ja hier eine Diskussion, dass man erstmal abwarten sollte, bevor die "Scheiss Nerfs..." Schreie kommen):
Siehe die "Patchnotizen" bezüglich Ulduar auf der vorigen Seite und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich fast schon sagen, dass Ulduar "Normal" im 10er seehhr schnell an Anforderung verliert und zu schnell auf Farmstatus gebrahct werden kann. Gestern 3. ID angefangen, 4 Stunden, 8/14 Bossen down. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen nach dem Nerf? Jeder, der hier gemeckert hat, sollte ja mittlerweile auch mal drin gewesen sein.

Und was wird wohl noch kommen? Wird die zweite Hälfte auch noch generft werden? Wir werden am Dienstag das erste mal Thorim, Freya und folgende probieren, die ja erstmal von solchen Nerfs verschont geblieben sind.
Auf fröhliches weiterdiskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (4. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und wenn Du lernst, nicht nicht mehr zu unterstellen und Dinge in Sätze hereinzuinterpretieren, wirkst Du auch nicht mehr so überheblich und arrogant. Da mußt Du freilich noch eine Menge üben, unterstellen ist bei Dir ja schon ein Reflex. Aber mit etwas Selbstdisziplin (mußt Du auch noch über 0 steigern), wird das schon.



Komisch, irgendwie stellt du dir grad permanent selbst ein Bein. Wie war das mit den getroffenen Hunden? *g*
Aber da ich ohnehin keine Lust auf diese Kindergarten Konversation hab, steig ich hier aus.
Wenn du mal ohne Polemik auskommst (das Wort fällt hier viel zu oft), gern wieder, aber vorher machts keinen Sinn.
Du darfst dich also als Gewinnerin sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@LoD_Lari: 10er 11/14 | 25er 9/14
Heute Abend werden wir im 25 vorraussichtlich vor General Vezax stehen und uns den Arsch versohlen lassen. Im zehner ist das find ich schon ne harte Nuss, im 25er wird es wohl auch ein paar wipes dauern bis jeder alles gesehen hat was der Boss so macht.
Das Hauptproblem seh ich pers. im fehlenden Manarag und den grünen Wolken die man dafür nutzen muss. Aber wir werden sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Nim


----------



## T2roon (4. Mai 2009)

mimimi wow ist zu leicht

mimimi wow /Ulduar ist zu schwer

/schizo


----------



## Lari (4. Mai 2009)

T2roon schrieb:


> mimimi wow ist zu leicht
> 
> mimimi wow /Ulduar ist zu schwer
> 
> /schizo


Erstmal selbst angucken gehen, dann mitreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (4. Mai 2009)

Ich war gestern das erste mal Ulduar und ich bin hin und weg, die Instanz is der hammer. Ich würde es echt scheiße finden wenn sie generft werden würde.

WIR SIND NUR 2 MAL AN DEM XT.... GEWIPED.

Und es ist verdammt armselig wie alle rumheulen: ,, soviel reppkosten´´ ,, immer wipen´´    ey dann wird die ini so dumm und langweilig wie Naxxramas und wer das Spiel so leicht haben will sollte sich ein anderes Spiel spielen.


----------



## Genickbruch (4. Mai 2009)

War gestern mit meiner Raidgilde in Uldu.

Der Nerv.. ist ja erschreckend.

Am besten Blizz schickt jedem ein Item aus Uldu mit der Post.

Raids sollten schwer bleiben .!
Die Items sollte man sich erarbeiten. Ansonsten Blizz schickt allen ein Item mit der Post.

Lächerlich so was.


----------



## Lari (4. Mai 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> Ich war gestern das erste mal Ulduar und ich bin hin und weg, die Instanz is der hammer. Ich würde es echt scheiße finden wenn sie generft werden würde.
> 
> WIR SIND NUR 2 MAL AN DEM XT.... GEWIPED.


Du kommst zu spät, es wurde schon generfed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest der vordere Teil, der hintere wird bestimmt noch nachziehen.


----------



## Toamar (4. Mai 2009)

Genickbruch schrieb:


> War gestern mit meiner Raidgilde in Uldu.
> 
> Der Nerv.. ist ja erschreckend.
> 
> ...



Na ja.... ohne hier wieder eine Disskussion vom Zaun zu brechen, aber manche haben nicht das Hammer-Equip und sind gelegenheitsspieler,
will man die von Uldar ausschließen ?


----------



## Lari (4. Mai 2009)

Toamar schrieb:


> Na ja.... ohne hier wieder eine Disskussion vom Zaun zu brechen, aber manche haben nicht das Hammer-Equip und sind gelegenheitsspieler,
> will man die von Uldar ausschließen ?


Nein, sie können sich wie jeder andere auch in Naxxramas equippen. Ist ja immerhin auch ein Raid. Naxx10 Raid Equip reicht für Ulduar 10.
Oder man wartet noch ein paar Wochen und geht dann mit Randoms mit.


----------



## wlfbck (4. Mai 2009)

Toamar schrieb:


> Na ja.... ohne hier wieder eine Disskussion vom Zaun zu brechen, aber manche haben nicht das Hammer-Equip und sind gelegenheitsspieler,
> will man die von Uldar ausschließen ?


ja, ich finde die können draußen stehen. und "hammer-equip" lies sich bei der loligkeit von naxx jederzeit in rnd-grp's farmen, von daher fällt der teil schon mal flach.
wo is da noch das erfolgserlebnis, wenn selbst faceroller den boss nach 3-4trys down haben? so macht das spiel einfach keinen spaß.


----------



## Nataku (4. Mai 2009)

Hm, keine Lust gehabt, die ganzen 15 Seiten durchzulesen, weil eh nur das übliche Hin und Her drin stehen dürfte. 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum immer nur rumgeheult wird. Anfangs gabs Geheule, weil Ensidia Yogg Saron nach 12 Stunden Dauerwipen platt hatte (die Tatsache auslassend, dass der Rest der Instanz bereits bekannt und bezwungen war dank PTR). Dabei war Ensidia selbst laut Interview sehr zufrieden mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad im Normal Mode und freute sich bereits auf die Hardmodes in der nächsten Raid-ID. 
Am einprägsamsten war für mich dann noch der Satz in den Foren, dass Hardmodes kein Content wärn und Content daher clear. Was hab ich gelacht! Wissen manche nicht mehr, was spielen überhaupt bedeutet? Was ist überhaupt Content? Doch das, was man aus den gegebenen Möglichkeiten macht, oder nicht? Wenn für mich WoW nur aus Leveln bestehen würde, hätte ich Content Clear, sobald ich 80 erreiche. Wenn ich dagegen RP machen will, gibts kein Content clear, man erfindet einfach SELBER was neues, das Spiel ist nur die Basis. Die Wahrheit wird vermutlich irgendwo dazwischen liegen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass Algalon bei diesen Meldungen noch unbesiegt war und bis heute ist. Also selbst wenn man von Content clear ausgeht, wenn eine Raidini leergeräumt ist, sollte macn dann auch wirklich darauf achten, dass selbige auch bis auf den letzten Boss leer ist, nicht wahr?

Dann, als die ersten (normaleren) Raidgruppen von ihren Raids hier ins Forum (in allen andern, in denen ich so rumlese, war es genauso) zurückkehrten, gabs eine bunte Mischung von Posts. Die einen freuten sich über den Schwierigkeitsgrad und fanden ihn genau richtig, obwohl man von den Vorplatzbossen ordentlich drauf bekommen hatte (zu dieser Gruppe durfte ich mich zählen; Mensch, anspruchsvoller Trash, welch Wohltat, man erinnert sich fast wieder an SWP Tage zurück). Anderen wars zu einfach, weil man ja an einem Abend schon fast alles (im einfachsten Modus) gelegt hatte (und womöglich noch aufm PTR ausgiebig testen durfte). Dann gabs noch diejenigen, denen alles viel zu schwer war, weil man nur den Leviathan geschafft hat und dann vom plötzlichen Anstieg des Anspruches erschlagen wurde (wortwörtlich).

Und jetzt beschweren sich wieder welche wegen Nerfs, aber beachten die vollständigen Notes nicht. Auf der einen Seite werden die Bosse in den Normal Modes generft, richtig. Auf der andern Seite werden die Hardmodes teilweise stark gebufft (siehe XT, im Hardmode jetzt 150% Bonus HP statt 45%). Was bedeutet das? Ist doch ganz simpel, noch mehr Leute sehen den Content und die Hardcore Raider habens noch knackiger, so wie sie es wollten. Im Prinzip müssten doch alle glücklich sein, warum sind sie es nicht?

Von den richtig guten Raids (damit meine ich die, die die Hardmodes bereits größtenteils durch haben und vor Algalon stehen) hört man doch auch kein (oder kaum) Gezeter, dass Algalon zu schwer oder zu einfach sei, die scheinen zufrieden. Warum nicht ihr? Wenn es euch bisher zu schwer war, freut euch, nun ist es gut machbar, wenn es euch dagegen zu leicht war, dann macht mehr Hardmodes, die sind für euch gemacht. Wem der Schwierigkeitsgrad dagegen bisher so gefallen hat, wie er war, macht nichts, kommt man jetzt halt ein wenig schneller durch (der Nerf betraf ja nur die ersten Bosse), und freut euch ebenfalls darauf die Hardmodes eher angehen zu können.

Ich glaube, was viele noch nicht realisiert haben, ist die Tatsache, dass sie Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, wenn sie das Raiden von BC mit WotLK vergleichen. BC hatte (pre 3.0) drei Schwierigkeitsgrade in den Raidinis (T4 - T6) plus SWP für die ganz Harten. So, WotLK ist jetzt im Schwierigkeitsgrad des T5 Contents von BC angekommen. Ist doch klar, dass es noch nicht so anspruchsvoll werden kann wie BT pre 2.4 (als man noch nicht Hyjal für Equip farmen konnte und dann die Bosse einfach overgeart hat). Mal angenommen, Ulduar würde komplett nur mit Hardmodes erscheinen, was würde passieren? Das Gemecker wär riesig, weils doch viel zu schwer wäre, nur die wirklich guten Raids würden weit kommen (und Clear wäre es inzwischen immer noch nicht), klar, aber davon abgesehen? Mal drüber nachgedacht, dass noch mindestens 2 Patches erscheinen, von denen mindestens einer noch eine Raidinstanz bringen wird, die über dem Schwierigkeitsgrad von Ulduar liegen wird? Wenn Ulduar jetzt also bockschwer wäre, müsste Eiskrone für alle (!) außer Ensidia und Co. unschaffbar sein.

So, das musste ich mir jetzt einfach mal runterreden. Falls etwas schon in ähnlicher Weise geschrieben worden sein sollte, entschuldige ich mich dafür.
mfg


----------



## Drakonis (4. Mai 2009)

oh man ihr seit ja alle so imba, godlike, selbstüberschätzend...

ihr schafft ulduar alleine, ihr braucht keine gilde die hinter euch steht, ihr seit eure eigene gilde...

die leute die hier schreien, wie einfach ulduar doch ist, sind meistens die, die es verkacken und deren fehler der rest des raids ausbügeln muss... und es nichtmal mitbekommen...

Die meisten hier unterschätzen einfach, was ein raid leisten muss, vor allem dann, wenn man spieler dabei hat, die halt nicht so top equipt sind oder keine guten spieler sind. JA es gibt auch noch Soziale Raidgilden die auch Gimps mit zum Raiden nehmen.


my 2 cent


----------



## DonHeid (4. Mai 2009)

Ich frage mich manchmal ob manche Leute eigntlich noch richtig ticken in diesem Spiel.

Wenn man die Ankündigungen zu Ulduar aufmerksam gelesen hat, weis man dass Ulduar etwas über dem Niveau von Naxx liegen soll.
Richtig knackig sollen hingegen erst die Hard-Modes sein.
Und bisher haben noch nix davon gehört, dass irgendjemand Ulduar im Hard-Mode clear hat.

Desweiteren is die 10er Version für Equip aus Naxx 10er ausgelegt und sorry bis vor dem Nerf hättest du das knicken können. Die meisten hatten mit naxx25er oder maly Equio tierisch Probleme.

Also an alle Whiner "Buahh es is wieder alles so leicht" probiert euch mal an den Hard-Modes, und dann könnt ihr flamen.

PS. Da fällt mir noch was ein, es sollte auch logisch sein, dass es mittlerweile schneller geht die bosse umzuhauen, da ja die meisten mittlerweile schon mehr wie einmal dort waren und guides gibts ja auch schon zu genüge.


----------



## Lari (4. Mai 2009)

DonHeid schrieb:


> Desweiteren is die 10er Version für Equip aus Naxx 10er ausgelegt und sorry bis vor dem Nerf hättest du das knicken können. Die meisten hatten mit naxx25er oder maly Equio tierisch Probleme.


Wir hatten Ulduar vor dem Nerf, also in der zweiten ID, zur Hälfte leer. Mit Naxxramas 10er Equip im 10er Ulduar. An den Bossen wurde sich eingewiped, bis jeder den Boss kannte und kaum noch Fehler gemacht wurden.
Jetzt nach dem Nerf haben wir an einem Abend mit nur zwei richtigen Wipes mal locker mehr als die Hälfte gecleared. Einfach so durch. Es war vor dem Nerf nicht zu schwer, nur für viele zu neu und unbekannt. Und mein Gott, was ist so schlimm daran, wenn man auch zwanzig mal an einem Raidabend wiped, weil Anspruch da ist?
Wir stehen morgen vor bisher weitestgehend ungenerften Bossen, und wir werden in 3 Stunden 2 - 3 Bosse legen und einige mal wipen. Umso größer ist die Freude, wenn dann ein Boss liegt. Und bei der momentanen "Nerf-Politik" wird die nächste ID wieder leichter. Ungerechtfertigt, denn auch jetzt sind die Bosse machbar bzw. sie waren vorher machbar. Und nein, nicht nur als uberPro.


----------

